# 5040 Cancellation Issues (was: Refurb 5040 + Lifetime: $329)



## ironfelix

Most of you who've checked out the ReplayTV homepage recently have probably come across this:

http://www.sonicblue.com/shop/_templ...del=196&cat=22 


It's a refurbished or "factory renewed" 5040 for $329 and the package includes lifetime activation. Considering these things retail for at least $250, and lifetime service will cost $300, this is a darn good deal.


Edited link to the sonicblue URL (see other posts for info)


----------



## xstrym

Sweet!! This is EXACTLY what will get me into a 5xxx!! Thanks D&M!


----------



## lizard_boy

good price - about $40 lower than i've ever seen


($120 amazon + $250 activation)


----------



## sfhub

And no rebates to deal with. 


Or maybe if you are lucky the refurb package's box will come with UPC.


----------



## rcreplay

replay this great im 2 rtv guy


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*And no rebates to deal with. 


Or maybe if you are lucky the refurb package's box will come with UPC.  *
Sorry no go on rebates 


"Begins shipping on May 29th. Rebates are not valid for this unit."


----------



## sfhub

Ironically, this "bundled" price has achieved the purpose getting me more

excited about buying than the lower initial price + activation ever did.


With activation my mind kept saying, yeah that's a nice price, but it's really

$250 more, nah don't want to spend the money right now.


With the refurb "bundled" price I keep thinking, damn, I'm getting the unit

for $29 bucks (or $79), I've almost forgotten about the activation and

focused on what a great deal this is. My eyes see $329 on the website,

but my mind is transparently converting that to $29.


With activation separate, I kept focusing on what a hump activation was

regardless of what the sale prices on the units were which held back buying.

This seems like the opposite of the intended effect.


Or maybe subconsciously my mind is thinking about what I could get on

eBay for these units.


----------



## Ghoul

I just ordered one! woo hoo!


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by Ghoul_
*Has anybody been able to order one of these? I keep sticking it into my shopping cart but then when I go to the cart it says I have no items.*
You have to start from the home page and then place an order.

http://www.sonicblue.com/default2.asp 


The same thing was happening to me.


----------



## sfhub

EDIT:

I think I figured out the problem. The cookies for the store's shopping

cart only get sent to the domain which set them (ie if you add

the item to your cart from www.digitalnetworksna.com, they'll only

get transmitted to *.digitalnetworksna.com) and the checkout is at

secure.sonicblue.com regardless of where you entered the store from,

so if you came in via www.digitalnetworksna.com, the secure checkout

site won't see your shopping cart cookie.


So the moral of the story is, use www.sonicblue.com to get in on this

deal or the rest of us will beat you to it.


--


I think someone stole your shopping cart, kind of like what happens when

BestBuy has those after Thanksgiving sales and you put the $20 GeForce7

in your shopping cart, turn around to talk to your friend and someone

swipes it from under your nose. 


Joking aside, I'm seeing the same problem with no items in shopping cart.

After it says no items in cart, I clicked "continue shopping" and re-added

the item to my cart and was able to checkout. Now when I go back to

the website I can checkout the first time, so I don't know if they fixed it

for all users, or my previous login is allowing me to bypass the problem.


----------



## jones07

[email protected] just to good of a deal to past up. Wish I did not already have two. I would have bought 2 at that price. hummm maybe I could sell the two I have on ebay then......naah to much work


----------



## kcgr

normal warranty is 90 days labor and 1 year parts


this deal has a "limited 90 day" warranty .. What does that EXACTLY mean?


I see no further details on this page, but elsewhere I see "limited warranty" to be 90 labor and 1 year parts.


I may be barking at nothing, but it would be nice to have it clarified on that particular page as manufacturers sometimes have a shorter warranty for remanufactured goods (sony Clies for example)


90 days on parts is not much.


----------



## jones07

ironfelix

Thanks for the heads up on this deal.


----------



## Creech

Makes me wish I didn't buy the second 5060 last week. I *could* go to all the trouble of returning one of them, getting my lifetime refunded and purchasing one of these, but the effort seems too great for the savings I'd enjoy....plus I already have the bedroom unit set up the way I want it.


----------



## asinshesq

I'm in...I'm sick of waiting for my 4xxx to talk with my 5xxx.


----------



## jliem

I've been on the fence whether to upgrade to the 5000 series (I currently have a 3060), but this was just too good of a deal to pass up. I was a little worried about the warranty. I put the purchase on a credit card that doubles the warranty, so I guess I get a "limited 180-day warranty". Also, note that shipping will be extra, starting at $12 for UPS ground to anywhere in the contiguous US.


----------



## xstrym

Did anyone else get charged Tax on this?


I checked out @ a little over $25 in tax... I live in AZ! I thought tax can be charged if living in the state of purchase (CA, if I am not mistaken)... anyone?


----------



## pico64

I couldn't pass on this offer, had to buy one. 3rd Replay, 2 3000's and now a 5000!


----------



## pico64

Quote:

_Originally posted by xstrym_
*Did anyone else get charged Tax on this?


I checked out @ a little over $25 in tax... I live in AZ! I thought tax can be charged if living in the state of purchase (CA, if I am not mistaken)... anyone?*


No tax for me. I live in MN. Total was 341.99, 329.99 for Replay and 12.00 for shipping. Shipping was for normal 3 - 7 day rate.


----------



## jones07

No tax here.


----------



## xstrym

Mine came to almost $375!!


A couple more dollars and I would be paying FULL price (after MIRs)! Maybe I ought to cancel the order and just go to BB and just pay activation out right... That way I won't have to deal with that "limited" warranty, whatever that means!


----------



## matthew_k

This is one sweet deal. Next week, this will amount to a $30 replay with no rebates. I've been limping along with my 2020 here waiting for a deal this good.


Matthew


----------



## DjPiLL

I'm in. Awesome deal!


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by xstrym_
*That way I won't have to deal with that "limited" warranty, whatever that means!*
Pick your poison, deal with rebate center or limited warranty.


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*Pick your poison, deal with rebate center or limited warranty.*
Come on guys. How many of us here are going to upgrade the HD on this anyways.  Who needs the warranty to last for over 90 days. It won't take that long to find out you had a lemon... and then baym... up the storage. 


The hell with the rebate center. And to just think I was in Costco today looking for a 5060.... i would have bought one, but they were out of stock. Good for me. 


Seems like these are going fast too... based on the replies to this thread. I wonder how many they have.


----------



## matthew_k

This is one sweet deal. Next week, this will amount to a $30 replay with no rebates. I've been limping along with my 2020 here waiting for a deal this good, and ordered within 10 minutes of seeing this.


Matthew


----------



## rcreplay

got e-mail saying 5040 Backordered WHAT!


----------



## jones07

who ?


----------



## rcreplay

if you got one look at e-m they sent says 5040 Backordered


----------



## DjPiLL

Yeah.... cause they said that they are shipping on the 29th... no? Sounds to me like a backorder. They are probably getting them in on the 28th or 29th and will be shipping them out then.


I wouldn't worry bout it right now.


----------



## rcreplay

thank they will out sell tivo this month 


D & M RTV if you put ad on tv about this just think how many you sell then if was you do it on indy 500 or nascar race


----------



## jones07

I agree. Nothing to worry about 


Have a good nite. rcreplay


----------



## kelliot

If they are closing out old models, it means new stuff is soon to come.


----------



## Creech

Quote:

_Originally posted by kelliot_
*If they are closing out old models, it means new stuff is soon to come.*
Not necessarily. They may be getting rid of all the return stock that was sent back because of the bugs we all know about in 4.5 in the 5K series.


----------



## DjPiLL

They could also be pushing these out to bump up 2Q sales. Doesnt 2Q end in June?


----------



## Gnarf

ReplayTV has a presence in AZ. The rebate company is also in AZ. That's why you get taxed


----------



## handydave

Quote:

_Originally posted by xstrym_
*Mine came to almost $375!!


A couple more dollars and I would be paying FULL price (after MIRs)! Maybe I ought to cancel the order and just go to BB and just pay activation out right... That way I won't have to deal with that "limited" warranty, whatever that means!*
With tax(NJ) and S&H mine came to $361. I almost purchased a 5060 from Costco yesterday, but this deal saved me $100. I know the HD is smaller, but I was planning on a much larger upgrade anyway so I didn't have to spend the extra money for the 60Gig.


Here's the breakdown:


Costco: $249 + $14.94tax + $250 subscription - $50 MIR = $463.94

This unit: $329.99 + $19.80tax + $12s&h = $361.79


----------



## GadgetGuy

What a good deal. Too bad I just bought one of the clearance 4532 to add to my 4504 (4520)and my 4040 (4140). The activated 5040 for $329 is still a really good deal and I want to order one anyway but I fear the bugs of the 5000 and their incompatibility with my 4xxx's. Another concern is when I ordered a 5000 early on I returned it because of the noisy fan. My concerns are:

1) Bugs in 5k

2) Incompatible with 4k/4.5k

3) Will these unit have the issue of the noisy fan corrected


BTW, my clearance 4532 had some minor cosmetic flaws --could have been a return or refurbished unit.


----------



## reedg01

Thanks for the heads up on this! I was thinking about seeing if anyone I knew had a Costco membership, or possibly just going to BB before the May 31 price change. Now I don't have to hurry and do anything!


Now, does anyone want to buy a 4080?


----------



## wharfrat

Will i be able to put a second HDD into this unit?


----------



## jones07

with the new software 5.0 YES


----------



## jleavens

Quote:

_Originally posted by xstrym_
*Did anyone else get charged Tax on this?


I checked out @ a little over $25 in tax... I live in AZ! I thought tax can be charged if living in the state of purchase (CA, if I am not mistaken)... anyone?*
I don't know if the tax is charged for just the state ReplayTV is in, or if it includes all states where D&M may have a presence....


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by jleavens_
*I don't know if the tax is charged for just the state ReplayTV is in, or if it includes all states where D&M may have a presence....*
SonicBlue used to have offices in Arizona, not sure if any other states get taxed besides Arizona & California.


----------



## FlipFlop

Michigan gets taxed.


----------



## tonytapes

just my luck. i finally decide on gettin one and the website goes down.


----------



## Insomniac

I just saw it today, and the web site is down. I better read up on wireless.


----------



## sfhub

Must be lots of excitement over this sale 

http://www.sonicblue.com/ 

HTTP Error 500-13 - Server too busy

Internet Information Services


----------



## handydave

I'm in NJ and was charged tax. I'm sure it's because Denon Electronics is Headquarter here.


----------



## TimSH

Quote:

_Originally posted by jleavens_
*I don't know if the tax is charged for just the state ReplayTV is in, or if it includes all states where D&M may have a presence....*
Technically, most states that have a state sales tax require that the tax be paid on everything. The merchant isn't usually required to collect it though... Check your states income tax form. In Ohio, you're supposed to report any purchases you made (mail order, internet, etc.) on which you did not pay sales tax, and then pay it along with your normal state tax every year.


As if...


If a merchant has a physical presence in your state, they will usually withhold the tax even if you're purchasing on-line or through a catalog.


Some states (I don't know off hand which ones) require that merchants charge their state sales tax even if they have no presence there.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by TimSH_
*Technically, most states that have a state sales tax require that the tax be paid on everything. The merchant isn't usually required to collect it though... Check your states income tax form. In Ohio, you're supposed to report any purchases you made (mail order, internet, etc.) on which you did not pay sales tax, and then pay it along with your normal state tax every year.
*
Your talking about "use" tax, not sales tax. The rate is the same for

both.


----------



## Kelbar

There's a way to get the unit for $280 now, check ************** for the details and coupon.


----------



## bakerzdosen

Quote:

_Originally posted by Kelbar_
*There's a way to get the unit for $280 now, check ************** for the details and coupon.*
Uh, where on **************? After 5 minutes of searching, I'm not finding it...


----------



## jones07

Hehehhehe everybody is hinting about this deal. Please only the facts mama. we need names and coupon codes  


This is the 2nd site where someone posted about this "deal" but only hinted about how 


anyway I'm all DVR out. Do not need another one to save my life


----------



## lizard_boy

how hard did you guys look? took about 8 seconds to find:

http://www.**************/forums/mess...hreadid=184765


----------



## tonytapes

my thoughts exactly lizard_boy, wasn't hard to find at all. the extra 15% put me over the edge.


accordin to my calculations i just got a 5040 for $42


----------



## Mikeyboy

I just ordered the refurbed 5040 with lifetime activation total $292. What a deal!! Thanks LizardBoy.


----------



## Zadkiel

I just put in an order for 2 units. I was going to wait a while, but I couldn't pass on this deal.

Also, I got taxed $46.20 which I will call about tomorrow as I live in Ontario Canada and didn't get taxed before. But the shipping is down to $36 for 2 units and was $60 for 1 unit in January.


----------



## tonytapes

just curious...


did everyone who placed an order on the referb get the confirmation email saying its backordered?


----------



## Creech

Quote:

_Originally posted by Zadkiel_
*I just put in an order for 2 units. I was going to wait a while, but I couldn't pass on this deal.

Also, I got taxed $46.20 which I will call about tomorrow as I live in Ontario Canada and didn't get taxed before. But the shipping is down to $36 for 2 units and was $60 for 1 unit in January.*
What part of Ontario? I grew up in Ottawa.


----------



## Mikeyboy

Quote:

_Originally posted by tonytapes_
*just curious...


did everyone who placed an order on the referb get the confirmation email saying its backordered?*
I did.


----------



## ablang

 http://www.**************/redirect/bounce.php? http://www.sonicblue.com/shop/promo....ocode=FF49JR75 


got me a 15% off the sub-total, but got charged $12 S&H (CA), and $21.74 (tax in CA) for a total of $314.23


Still an awesome deal, but not as great as the deal that brought me my ShowStopper.


----------



## jones07

ablang

Thanks now that's what I'm talking about. 


There is a guy that knows how to post a link to a deal


----------



## jliem

Sheesh, this really sucks. I already placed an order last night at the $329 price. Talk about buyer's remorse! Wonder if I should order a second unit, and then call in on Tuesday and cancel the first?


----------



## rcreplay

$292.49 sweet!


----------



## jones07

rcreplay

You got that right


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by jliem_
*Sheesh, this really sucks. I already placed an order last night at the $329 price. Talk about buyer's remorse! Wonder if I should order a second unit, and then call in on Tuesday and cancel the first?*
You wonder ? 


Ok you keep wondering


----------



## t.d.

Must resist... don't spend money... won't work with my 4508 yet...


   


$292.49 and backordered. My wife will kill me...


----------



## rcreplay

if i waited 2 week! 2 for $84  1st was $190


----------



## broadwayblue

how are you getting one for $42?


----------



## tonytapes

$292 - $250(activation) = $42 for the unit


----------



## broadwayblue

interesting way to look at it. the way i see it i'm still out the $292. using your math next week they will be paying you $8 to take the unit off their hands. $292 - $300(activation) = -$8.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by broadwayblue_
*interesting way to look at it. the way i see it i'm still out the $292. using your math next week they will be paying you $8 to take the unit off their hands. $292 - $300(activation) = -$8. *
Nah, he's just comparing apples to apples pricing. The $190 was

probably BestBuy unit-only pricing. Either he could have added $250 to

$190 and compared to $292, or subtracted $250 from $292 to get the unit

price w/o activation.


----------



## Ghoul

For those of you who have ordered two units.. have you taken a look at the order number? If they are using sequential numbers... they just about had 1500 orders in 36 hours.


----------



## j.m.

Ghoul,

I think the number of orders will turn out to be higher than that. Possibly much higher. The deal has hit most of the major bargain sites and has been Slashdotted too. This deal has generated a lot of positive buzz about ReplayTV, which is a good thing.


The question now is whether they can maintain the positivity or will they cause it to turn negative... One concern I've seen expressed is whether SB really has that many refurbished units; and if they don't will they cancel or send out new units instead? I can tell you what I'd do: take the sure money and ship whatever product you have (be sure to put 5.0 software on it or at least put these units on the short list to get it). Doing so would avoid alienating many new purchasers and increase the RTV user base by what I think will be a significant percentage given its relatively small size currently.


----------



## sfhub

And the number of units sold will be higher than # refurb 5040 orders due

to multiple units on some orders.


----------



## emmarie

I also could not get past the $$$ activation fee - it kept me from upgrading from my Panny 2000 - which I love. The only thing that pushed me to buy was the increase in activation come June. So just today, on a whim I purchased a shelf model 5040 from CC - less than two hours ago - I bought the $55 / 3 year warranty, which I usually skip - but the recent threads regarding returning a broken item to the store 3 years later and getting a new model was a pretty good incentive. The kid at the store recommended it for that reason and even suggested not buying the lifetime activation - since CC won't refund that - that topic was also another recent thread.


I stopped into work for a few hours after my shopping spree - I spent a lot of money today (I also picked up the $59 WD 120 gig HD 8 meg cache from Omax and a bunch of other rebate intensive purchases - including the Cendyne DVD+RW burner). Anyway, I just stopped by the forum and found this - I am so excited. What a great surprise. Now on my way home from work, I'm returning the CC purchase. My only dilemma is . . . am I going to kick myself if I don't buy two. When I bought my Panny, way back when, it was on sale for $200.00 and had a rebate and I kick myself everyday for not buying the second shelf model. I have no idea what I was thinking. You can barely buy a used one on ebay for that price.


Question: Does anyone know if Replay offers any kind of extended warranty? I'd happily pay for that security.


-em


----------



## tonytapes

is there any way we can tell if the unit is new or referbed when they arrive(assuming that will even happen)?


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by emmarie_
*Now on my way home from work, I'm returning the CC purchase.*
CC gives you 30 days to return the unit, if you order through SB deal,

why don't you wait till your unit arrives before returning it. Saves you

the hassle if they run out of units.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by tonytapes_
*is there any way we can tell if the unit is new or referbed when they arrive(assuming that will even happen)?*
No way of knowing that until people start getting them. which will not be for a few days after the 29th of May. Question, Why do you care ? refurbished units does not mean worst off then new units. And at this deal price I don't really care.


----------



## rcreplay

guys


have orders 1 rtv with out 15% $329

then 1 with 15%....


ill will call monday to stop 1st one if any one want it PM me


can i wait to see if get 15% then send back 1st rtv how you guys think ill play this out call monday or wait for 15% be sent


----------



## jones07

What is the SONICblue Return Policy?

SONICblue has a 30-day satisfaction return policy. If you are not completely satisfied with your purchase, simply return the product and SONICblue will refund the purchase price of your product within 30-days of purchase.

*SONICblue's 30-day return policy goes into effect on the date of the shipment invoice. Shipping fees are non-refundable. This policy applies only to purchases made directly from SONICblue and assumes that the product is returned in like new condition.


How do I return my product?

If for some reason you need to return your product, please contact a customer service representative at 800-468-5846. All product returns must be authorized by a SONICblue representative and must include a return merchandise authorization (RMA). Products returned to SONICblue without an RMA will be returned to the sender.


----------



## lizard_boy

I already have 2 5040's but still having to try very, very hard to not to jump on this - I don't think we'll see prices this low for a while.


----------



## I_W

I sure wouldn't worry about ordering.


On another bargain forum people have been ordering up to 10 at a time (some to resell on eBay) and somebody tracking the order numbers reports that 500 was passed a LONG TIME AGO.


If Replay has over 500 refrubished units to sell at rock bottom prices we're all in more trouble than we already believe we are in.

*I would suspect when Replay gets their act together on Tuesday there will a mass mailing of "Sorry, Order Canceled."*


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by I_W_
*
I would suspect when Replay gets their act together on Tuesday there will a mass mailing of "Sorry, Order Canceled."*



I also will not be surprise to see most if not ALL of them 15% off coupons orders being Canceled. That price is just to low to believe. And with people going over the top, make big others for later sell on ebay. will be the straw that broke the Camels back on this deal. ahhh, I did order one just in case


----------



## tonytapes

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*No way of knowing that until people start getting them. which will not be for a few days after the 29th of May. Question, Why do you care ? refurbished units does not mean worst off then new units. And at this deal price I don't really care. *
believe me, i wouldn't of jumped on this deal if i had a problem with refurbed units. i was just curious because imagine how much happier it would make you when you realize you paid so little for a brand new unit, thats all.


----------



## sfhub

Comment from Lyndon on FW thread:

http://www.**************/forums/mess...hreadid=184765 

Quote:

Orders can be cancelled automatically if they fail fraud check. This might be due to some discrepancy in your billing information and what the credit verification system gets. Orders don't get cancelled automatically for lack of inventory. Please don't flood customer service will calls on Tuesday about your backordered email.


Nothing's going to ship until 5/29. Please be patient. Thanks.


Lyndon


----------



## plyons10

DONE!


(If my wife asks, I'm saying I don't know why they sent me another Replay unit! Then I'll blame it on LizardBoy!).


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by plyons10_
*DONE!


(If my wife asks, I'm saying I don't know why they sent me another Replay unit! Then I'll blame it on LizardBoy!).*
as long as i can blame the the one i ordered on you


----------



## wharfrat

I just ordered one. Hope i don't get a cancellation email tomorrow.

What about this 15% coupon? Can i apply it to my order? If so, where can i find it?

Thanks much


----------



## wharfrat

I found the coupon info....


http://www.sonicblue.com/friendsfamily/default.asp 


Put CISCO in the "friend" box.


----------



## Sturmie

u can actually put ANY name in the friends box....takes it down to ~*$292* shipped .


btw, what are the odds that peeps who ordered this morning (like myself) will _actually_ get our 5040's? just curious.



sturmie


----------



## Slack

Well I could'nt resist any longer.

In the space of a week, I've gone from single 3000 to two 5000's


----------



## jones07

Got this email after a 'low ball' bid I placed on ebay for a Replaytv


Apparently somebody is trying to sell info about this deal


Everybody wants to have a scam. Boy did I email him back a hot letter. 




Hey,


I noticed that you bid on the replaytv for $300. I am selling information on how to get it for $280. Let me know if you are interested, I will only charge $9.99. This is absolutely legit or your money back, guaranteed. Let me know.. [email protected]


----------



## kcobra

I couldn't resist either. Ordered this morning. If I get it great, if I don't no big deal. I figure minimum I can make $100 off this on ebay if I decide not to keep it (already have a 4532 and a 2000 unit).


----------



## GadgetGuy

Aren't people concerned about the bugs in the 5000 units? Maybe they can't be fixed and that's why they are clearing them out.


----------



## Zadkiel

Just called to cancel my pre-15% discount order and found out:

- The number (800) 468-5846 (tech support) should be (866) 267-8464 (orders)

- They have had a massive influx of orders requesting the 15% Friends and Family discount.


Also, there have been almost 30,000 orders since I placed my first one on the 24th, so I'm thinking..... cancel the $329 per unit order and most likely not get the $280 unit or keep my $329 unit and be 30,000 order further up the list.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by GadgetGuy_
*Aren't people concerned about the bugs in the 5000 units? Maybe they can't be fixed and that's why they are clearing them out.*
Many of the more serious problems have been fixed in 5.0. I firmly believe any remaining problems are in the software too and will be fixed in time.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by GadgetGuy_
*Aren't people concerned about the bugs in the 5000 units? Maybe they can't be fixed and that's why they are clearing them out.*
No I'm not concerned. None of the few bugs in 5.0 have been a show stopper for me. on my 5040, one bug was a pain in the A$$. But a one time factory reset and placing a new image on her And it been running like a champ ever since


----------



## RamblinWreck

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*Got this email after a 'low ball' bid I placed on ebay for a Replaytv


Apparently somebody is trying to sell info about this deal


Everybody wants to have a scam. Boy did I email him back a hot letter. 




Hey,


I noticed that you bid on the replaytv for $300. I am selling information on how to get it for $280. Let me know if you are interested, I will only charge $9.99. This is absolutely legit or your money back, guaranteed. Let me know.. [email protected] *
I think that he also is selling the same person selling the "information" on how to purchase a refurbished Lifetime Replay for only $290.00. I feel sorry for the person who placed the bid. It's $10.00 for the bid and then $7.00 shipping and handling ($7.00 for an email ! - if the seller collects it).


[mod: ebay link removed]


About 70% of me thinks this is wrong. Then there's the 30% of me that says "This isn't that much different from charging someone just to put a Replay image on their new hard disk." In both cases, your essentially charging somebody for your knowledge. Granted, there is some labor in formatting the hard disk, but it's not all that much. Ten minutes to put the new image on the drive ?


Now the real question. Did you win the replay with your $300 bid ?


Have a good Holiday !


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Zadkiel_
*Just called to cancel my pre-15% discount order and found out:

- The number (800) 468-5846 (tech support) should be (866) 267-8464 (orders)

- They have had a massive influx of orders requesting the 15% Friends and Family discount.


Also, there have been almost 30,000 orders since I placed my first one on the 24th, so I'm thinking..... cancel the $329 per unit order and most likely not get the $280 unit or keep my $329 unit and be 30,000 order further up the list.*
30,000 orders--wow! Did they tell you that on the phone, or did you derive that based on your order numbers? What's more is that doesn't account for single orders of multiple units.


That is a lot of volume! If ReplayTV comes through on this, their user base will see a substantial jump. You have to think that it is worth taking whatever loss they might be taking to get these numbers. After all, most of those who ordered wouldn't have otherwise, so the inventory would just sit in a warehouse somewhere until it was worthless anyway.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by Zadkiel_
*Just called to cancel my pre-15% discount order and found out:

- The number (800) 468-5846 (tech support) should be (866) 267-8464 (orders)

- They have had a massive influx of orders requesting the 15% Friends and Family discount.


Also, there have been almost 30,000 orders since I placed my first one on the 24th, so I'm thinking..... cancel the $329 per unit order and most likely not get the $280 unit or keep my $329 unit and be 30,000 order further up the list.*
The safe play would be NOT to cancel anything right now. I don't feel to sure about them 15% off units being shipped out at all.


where did you get that 30,000 orders number ?


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by RamblinWreck_
*I think that he also is selling the same person selling the "information" on how to purchase a refurbished Lifetime Replay for only $290.00. I feel sorry for the person who placed the bid. It's $10.00 for the bid and then $7.00 shipping and handling ($7.00 for an email ! - if the seller collects it).


[mod: ebay link removed]


About 70% of me thinks this is wrong. Then there's the 30% of me that says "This isn't that much different from charging someone just to put a Replay image on their new hard disk." In both cases, your essentially charging somebody for your knowledge. Granted, there is some labor in formatting the hard disk, but it's not all that much. Ten minutes to put the new image on the drive ?


Now the real question. Did you win the replay with your $300 bid ?


Have a good Holiday !*


I place this bid 6 days ago before the $329 15% off deal hit the net.

I place the $300 just playing around making low ball bids on ebay. on all kinds of stuff hoping to get lucky. You never know heheheh. No I did not win. I think the wining bid was just under $400 for a 5040 lifetime unit.


I also email that poor bidder telling him about the $280 deal. And where he can get it. And it did not cost him $10


----------



## ned215

My guess is that Sonicblue will pull the offer from their site first thing tomorrow morning - which is before the eBay auction ends. That will put the seller in a nice bind. 


ned215


----------



## tonytapes

for people who just ordered one, in what general area is your order number in? i ordered mine on saturday night and my order number is close to but not quite 400000. this is assuming they're giving out order numbers sequentially of course.


----------



## critterhart

I ordered Sunday around noon.


#422000


----------



## Slack

Ordered this morning (monday 26 May 03)...

4411##



I doubt seriously that the order number is sequential. 41, 1## order in the span of 5 hours, on a holiday. No dice. Amazon perhaps, not DNNA.


----------



## DjPiLL

I ordered at 11:26pm Fridat night.... and im 3987##


I also ordered one at 15% off on Sunday at 6:36PM and that was 4225##!


----------



## wharfrat

Monday 7AM

order # 4412xx


----------



## tonytapes

its hard to say but i think there is a good chance that the order numbers are sequential. don't forget, this deal has no doubt been posted on every hot deal site on the internet.


now i think its pretty safe to say that they don't have even 10,000 refurbs in stock, let alone 40,000. and its obvious that they don't have their website linked directly to their inventory. that being said, d&m has a unique opportunity here to substantially increase their userbase in one weekend. if they decide to honor even half of the orders, they're gonna have to shell out new units.


thats all just wishful thinkin though. i think that they'll probably make a certain order number the cut off point and anyone who ordered after that point is **** outta luck.


----------



## critterhart

I think this would be a prime time for them to make a come back. They have gone out of business twice. They have a small userbase as it. Most refurbs are overstock anyway.


These units we will be getting, most of them are probably new. And I doubt they didn't forget that this is a holiday weekend here. They knew orders would go through the roof.


This whole thing could be a way for D&M to get those units out, increase userbase, clear the wharehouse, bring in some quick funds, and open the door for the 6000 series.


The only thing I question, is the 15% that most of us used..but I don't see how they can deny that. We went through and authorized using that deal. Its not our fault their system let it happen for so many people.


----------



## lizard_boy

It's always nice to see some old '99 business plans dusted off:


"We lose a little money on every sale but we make up for it in volume."


----------



## jcolec

Well I could'nt resist either.

Order number 44179XX..order just placed.

Can't wait to set this one up in my bedroom.

The day gets even better..my son's basesball game was cancelled and we're goint to Best Buy to look at TV's. Probably going to get the 50" Samsung DLP.


----------



## DerProfi

Quote:

_Originally posted by critterhart_
*The only thing I question, is the 15% that most of us used..but I don't see how they can deny that. We went through and authorized using that deal. Its not our fault their system let it happen for so many people.*
A few months ago when SonicBlue was having the $299 firesale on the 4516 units, I tried to use a SB Friends & Family link (which I had remembered seeing on FatWallet at the beginning of 2003) and got an error. I don't recall exactly what it said, but the jist of it was that the offer was over. Since it went through properly this time, I can only assume that the discount was indeed valid.


----------



## tonytapes

for those of you who took advantage of the 15% friends and family, which did you place your order under, friends or family?


----------



## handydave

"d&m has a unique opportunity here to substantially increase their userbase in one weekend."


Other than saying they have 30,000 more users, why would they want to sell hardware with a lifetime subscription at a loss? I'm sure it would be different if there was a monthly fee.


If they even had 30k+ referbed units, they should sell the hardware without the service for under $75. Then offer a lifetime subscription fee or a monthly fee with a minimum of a 2 year contract. At least that would give them a larger influx of cash.


BTW: I placed mine on order Saturday morning at 8:30am. Order #3989XX


----------



## sfhub

Order # is useful as a rough guide to see how many sold. Keep in mind

though some orders were for multiple units and the web store is also used

for activations (new activations and monthlies scrambling to lifetime with

the upcoming switch to $299.99) I think in the end, these two factors will

end up somewhat balancing each other out, maybe with slight bias to

more units than order #s.


----------



## tonytapes

Quote:

_Originally posted by handydave_
*"d&m has a unique opportunity here to substantially increase their userbase in one weekend."


Other than saying they have 30,000 more users, why would they want to sell hardware with a lifetime subscription at a loss? I'm sure it would be different if there was a monthly fee.


If they even had 30k+ referbed units, they should sell the hardware without the service for under $75. Then offer a lifetime subscription fee or a monthly fee with a minimum of a 2 year contract. At least that would give them a larger influx of cash.


BTW: I placed min on order Saturday morning at 8:30am. Order #3989XX*
the advantage is that they build up a userbase that is willing to purchase products from them in the future, possible new pay services they could add to the unit (ala tivo's HMO), and users that would upgrade to whatever new units they may introduce.


remember, they didn't manufacture these units, they were probably in a warehouse way before the buyout. D&M probably payed a relatively small amount for replay because they got it at auction, instead of the initial buyout that was planned. and what they wanted was probably the replaytv name and userbase, not whatever leftover inventory there was.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by handydave_
*"d&m has a unique opportunity here to substantially increase their userbase in one weekend."


Other than saying they have 30,000 more users, why would they want to sell hardware with a lifetime subscription at a loss? I'm sure it would be different if there was a monthly fee.*
Depends on their business model and their cost structure. They've been

selling 5040s in the retail channel for $150 + $250 = $400 and this deal

is for $280. This is partially mitigated by the units being refurbs, shorter

warranty, and not needing to split margin with retailer. This probably

doesn't account for $120, but will partially offset. Unless we really know

their cost structure, it is hard to know if they are losing money, breaking

even, or making a little. Component prices keep going down, especially

smaller hard drives, but to a lesser extent the rest of the components too.


Finally even if they are selling at a loss, it depends on their business model.

MSFT is selling xbox at a significant loss but their strategy is to make it up

on software licensing. Now whether that business model will hold water

is a complete different story, but that doesn't change the fact that the

model will affect the company's pricing strategy.


I'll just throw these out as a complete hypotheticals, maybe they plan on

enabling iChannels and send us PPV content at night so they need a

bigger user base to become a major PPV market player. Maybe they

are really going after pause ad market so they need more eyeballs.

Maybe they really just want to clear out existing inventory so they can

tell the studios all the new units we are selling don't have CA and ISS.


----------



## glenn71x

Well the offer on the page does say "While Supplies Last", so I think it is going to be very very easy for them to just tell everyone tomorrow, sorry we ran out a long time ago. Sucks for us I bet!


----------



## Zadkiel

Well I took my order number from Sunday and subtracted my Saturday number from it.

42XXXX - 39XXXX = 30000 approx.

Also, as it's been stated a few times, many of these are for multiple units (including mine) 


Even if I don't get the 15% on the second order, it's still a GREAT deal.


I think I'll both orders active and see what ships and when.


----------



## glenn71x

The Link is Down now. Guess they got wind of all the friends and family discounts! Now the big question is...what happens tomorrow? I wonder if they could call or email us all and ask us to verify our "friend or family" who got us this discount...


----------



## dfjkl

I really hope that if they are going to can any orders, they don't do it on a number cut-off. I'm sure there are some orders w/ multiple Replays (over 2 units) that really should get canned before those of us who just want to get one at an awesome price. I have an order in for 1 unit....that would make me happy.


----------



## Semler

Quote:

_Originally posted by glenn71x_
*Well the offer on the page does say "While Supplies Last", so I think it is going to be very very easy for them to just tell everyone tomorrow, sorry we ran out a long time ago. Sucks for us I bet!*
Where on the page does it say "While supplies last"? Am I looking at the wrong page?

http://www.sonicblue.com/shop/_templ...del=196&cat=22


----------



## Creech

Quote:

_Originally posted by lizard_boy_
*It's always nice to see some old '99 business plans dusted off:


"We lose a little money on every sale but we make up for it in volume."*
Perhaps and perhaps not. Remember D&M purchased the Replay assets at a remarkably low price. That, I assume, included the existing inventory. They may be looking at the value of the inventory as well as the value of the intellectual property and figuring that they can still make a profit (given how cheaply they purchased the hard assets) by fire selling a bunch of units.


Now they definately would be making a mistake if they had borne the cost of manufacturing these units....but they didn't.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by Semler_
*Where on the page does it say "While supplies last"? Am I looking at the wrong page?

http://www.sonicblue.com/shop/_templ...del=196&cat=22 *


In the blue box.===> "LIMITED SUPPLY!"


Get yours today before they are gone!


----------



## Semler

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*In the blue box.===> "LIMITED SUPPLY!"


Get yours today before they are gone!*


Wow! How did I not see that? My bad.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by glenn71x_
*The Link is Down now. Guess they got wind of all the friends and family discounts! Now the big question is...what happens tomorrow? I wonder if they could call or email us all and ask us to verify our "friend or family" who got us this discount...*
Wow. They was really slow in pulling that 15% off friends and family discount. How long was it up 48 hours, 5000 or more orders ? 


Does anyone monitors on-line sells on long weekends ?


----------



## RamblinWreck

It's not down, they moved it to the clearance section on the public site !!


Don't ask me why ! Link is below:

http://www.sonicblue.com/shop/_templ...list.asp?cat=6 


But the sad part is, people are ALREADY advertising them on ebay !!


[mod: ebay link removed]


****

EDIT

****


Either SB is monitoring the site, or I just hit the right key strokes to pull it up.


The deal no longer exists as the link above shows the price of $329. I swear that I saw the $280.49 price because I ORDERED ONE AND HAVE CONFIRMATION !


----------



## kelliot

The best part is that now that D&M owns the ReplayTV assets, you are really buying these from D&M and they have some resopnsibility towards the lifetime subscription.


----------



## glenn71x

Quote:

_Originally posted by RamblinWreck_
*It's not down, they moved it to the clearance section on the public site !!


Don't ask me why ! Link is below:

http://www.sonicblue.com/shop/_templ...list.asp?cat=6 


But the sad part is, people are ALREADY advertising them on ebay !!


[mod: ebay link removed]


****

EDIT

****


Either SB is monitoring the site, or I just hit the right key strokes to pull it up.


The deal no longer exits*
NO, The regular price is still up yes, but the link that applies the family and friends 15% discount is not up is what I said.


----------



## dfjkl

Quote:

_Originally posted by RamblinWreck_
*


But the sad part is, people are ALREADY advertising them on ebay !!


[mod: ebay link removed]

*
Dirty whores.


----------



## jones07

And $30 shipping cost ! Talk about gouging


----------



## jleavens

reminder people: no links to ebay auctions allowed.


thanks.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Quote:

_Originally posted by jleavens_
*reminder people: no links to ebay auctions allowed.


thanks.*
Justin:


First, I hope your name is Justin.



Second, I'm still somewhat of newbie here and I am the guilty/infringing party in terms of the ebay links. Please accept my apologies for the ebay links. I do not know the people selling on ebay; I was only trying to express displeasure with what may be slightly unethical practices. (Hey, I still haven't convinced myself that it is unethical although I am strongly leaning toward that conclusion.)


Thanks for being diplomatic in your comments.


----------



## dfjkl

Quote:

_Originally posted by jleavens_
*reminder people: no links to ebay auctions allowed.


thanks.*
Why not?


----------



## heathriel

Well, because the moderators say so should be enough of a reason.


But they say so because this is a site owned and operated by a business called AVScience. Linking to external businesses that sell competing items isn't acceptable.


Linking to manufacturer's sites is fine, or to places with accessories that AVScience doesn't dabble in is aslo fine. But as a general rule, eBay is not.


----------



## dfjkl

So basically, no good reason.


----------



## FrankLasVegas

While the Web-Site does say "While Supplies Last" you would think that in this day of automation the site would know how many are in the supply and stop taking orders once the limit was reached.


When I placed my order - I did receive an email confirmation but nothing on it indicated "BACKORDERED" nor does the order status/tracking on my account on the web-site.


I have a unit from Costco I was going to return if this actually ships (and upgrade the drive in the refurb unit). Prior to the refurb offer was going to do the $250.00 lifetime on the Costco unit - but now not sure - could loose out on both - the refurb unit & the $250.00 on the Costco unit if the refurb doesn't come through.


Frank

Las Vegas


----------



## Petey

Quote:

_Originally posted by dfjkl_
*So basically, no good reason.*
I believe the first reason was enough. Go find another free forum if your not happy with the rules.


Petey


PS. Popular night for Vegas posts


----------



## Ghoul

Frank,


Are your sure nothing in the email or the web site says "backordered"? Because it seems everone else did have that.. I wonder that perhaps they did know how many were on hand...


----------



## dfjkl

[mod: inappropriate comment removed] It was arbitrary and not posted anywhere that I could see that it was "against the rules," (believe it or not, I have read the stickies and whatever other "rules" I could find) and there was absolutely no harm done in the context. Jeez already. Hell, it was illustrating something everyone in this forum should be happy to see info get out about. ...and it's not like anyone doesn't know EBay exists already. Point me to the "rule" about E-Bay postings please.


----------



## FrankLasVegas

I must be getting old. I did a FIND on the email and YES - it does say backordered.


What to do - Oh well - I guess it is a gamble of the add'l $50.00 if I wind up with no refurb unit and have to lifetime the Costco unit after the deadline.


Frank

Las Vegas


----------



## sfhub

You know you have 30 days to return the lifetime activation right?


----------



## keyzersoce

Even though I have two Showstoppers which have run flawlessly for over two years(one upgraded to 120 hours), I couldn't resist after reading here and at FatWallet over the weekend.


Just got the order in, including the 15% discount, and am 4425##


BTW, under order status, mine reads: waiting to process.


----------



## heathriel

Quote:

_Originally posted by dfjkl_
*It was arbitrary and not posted anywhere that I could see that it was "against the rules," (believe it or not, I have read the stickies and whatever other "rules" I could find)*
Oh, gee, I guess I must have imagined this :

*Special Note to dealers, re-sellers, or any person or company that deals in equipment or products for sale. You are not allowed to post items for sale in this forum. This also hold true for manufactures not being able to promote their products inside the AVS Forum. AV Science is the only dealer/re-seller allowed to post items for sale inside the forum or promote manufacture items. If you need promotion services, this forum offers banner advertising.*


and this:

*1. ACCEPTANCE OF TERMS


Welcome to AVS FORUM. AVS FORUM provides its service to you, subject to the following Terms of Service ("TOS"), which may be updated by us from time to time without notice to you. In addition, when using particular AVS FORUM services, you and AVS FORUM shall be subject to any posted guidelines or rules applicable to such services which may be posted from time to time. All such guidelines or rules are hereby incorporated by reference into the TOS.*


You see, the second bit says you have to adhere to the first bit. See how that works? Its like, you have to accept the terms the forum puts forth (as denoted by the phrase "Acceptance of Terms"), and like, that means you accept that only AVScience can post links to anything for sale.


See?


----------



## Meteor

Does this Rebate apply with this special offer?


----------



## heathriel

Right above the blue box on the right:

*Begins shipping on May 29th. Rebates are not valid for this unit.
*


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by Creech_
*Perhaps and perhaps not. Remember D&M purchased the Replay assets at a remarkably low price. That, I assume, included the existing inventory. They may be looking at the value of the inventory as well as the value of the intellectual property and figuring that they can still make a profit (given how cheaply they purchased the hard assets) by fire selling a bunch of units.


Now they definately would be making a mistake if they had borne the cost of manufacturing these units....but they didn't.*
I agree - just love to dust off that business axiom.


----------



## dfjkl

Quote:

_Originally posted by heathriel_
*


You see, the second bit says you have to adhere to the first bit. See how that works? Its like, you have to accept the terms the forum puts forth (as denoted by the phrase "Acceptance of Terms"), and like, that means you accept that only AVScience can post links to anything for sale.


See?*
You really do like being annoying, don't you?  The last "see" (imagines screaching voice) was somewhat unnecessary. Fine, you made your point. Realize though...that last bit of censorship (which is what it was in this instance) was a bit over the top, as no one was trying to sell anything, only illustrate that someone else was trying to rape others. Useful "beware of this crap" information.


----------



## mkruss

My take on this whole "refurb" blowout is that D&M probably obtained all this inventory when they bought the assets at auction for pennies per unit. If the order numbers being assumed here are between 30-40,000 units sold this weekend at around $300, D&M just got $1 million in CASH in a couple of days.


Hopefully that will keep a few "Replay{insert_name}" folks working for a few more months.


Edit (05/27/03): $10 million, my bad!


----------



## Zadkiel

Some more thoughts on this offer.

If they run out of stock without being able to fulfil a fraction of the orders.

What this will do is:

1. Make sure it's too late to re-order a new unit before the activation price goes up. (I was actually thinking of buy one and activating i before the end of May)

2. Get the public more aware of ReplayTV and they still might buy one at full price.

3. Generate a large number of un-happy customers. This is not a good one, as a I would think that a good portion of order on this deal are existing customers or friends/family we convinced it was a good time to buy.


----------



## rjj

"If the order numbers being assumed here are between 30-40,000 units sold this weekend at around $300, D&M just got $1 million in CASH in a couple of days. "


Check the math on that.....it's more like $10 million, which would recoup over half of what D&M paid for ReplayTV at auction!


Roy


----------



## The Robman

Quote:

_Originally posted by dfjkl_
*You really do like being annoying, don't you?  The last "see" (imagines screaching voice) was somewhat unnecessary. Fine, you made your point. Realize though...that last bit of censorship (which is what it was in this instance) was a bit over the top, as no one was trying to sell anything, only illustrate that someone else was trying to rape others. Useful "beware of this crap" information.*
dfjkl, I'm guessing that you're fairly new to using on-line forums, so let me give you a little bit of advice. If the forum that your using has rules, it's a good idea to read them. Now, read world time, how many of us really bother to read the rules for every forum that we use, of course we don't, which means we're likely to make accidental infractions against those rules. Now, when such an occurrance occurs and a forum regular points it out, the correct response is to say "OK, my bad" not "Bite me". The latter response tends to make the forum owners less likely to give you the benefit of the doubt. If you don't like the rules here, you are free to take your custom elsewhere, remember this is not a democracy, this is a privately owned forum, so the owner can make whatever rules he wishes, without consulting you or anyone else.


----------



## BaysideBas

A deal too good to be true usually is.


Here's the chicken little view:


D&M sells all existing stock of Replays, closes up shop, takes a paper loss on the balance of the purchase price, discontinues guide service, and reports to Jack Valenti "Mission accomplished."


----------



## Roto

Well I took the bait and ordered one. This is about the same price I got my original 3030 for open box, which has now been sold twice due to upgrading  My old 3030 is spreading the word


And I just gotta make a comment on the Ebay thing. Lots of messageboards don't allow links to Ebay to avoid be flooded with them by people trying to sell their crap.


----------



## kevin44

Does anyone know if you can transfer the subscription service to another Replay if this refurb one dies?


----------



## Sturmie

has anyone confirmed w/ DNNA how many units are _actually_ gonna be shipped?


just wondering....i'm one of the late comers and got mine Monday morning.


sturmie


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by kevin44_
*Does anyone know if you can transfer the subscription service to another Replay if this refurb one dies?*
Yes. IF you send it in for repairs via RMA by DNNA.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sturmie_
*has anyone confirmed w/ DNNA how many units are actually gonna be shipped?


just wondering....i'm one of the late comers and got mine Monday morning.


sturmie*
There is not a soul here that can answer your question. The only people that knows are the brass at DNNA. And I don't think they even know what they are going to do about all the orders that came in over the weekend yet


----------



## kevin44

Thanks jones07


----------



## plyons10

Quote:

A deal too good to be true usually is.
Bayside... you remind me of the old joke about an economist walking down the street, and his friend tells him that there is a $20 bill on the sidewalk. "Can't be there," says the economist. In an efficient market, there are no $20 bills lying around waiting to be picked up.


Did you feel the same way when 2 GB hard drives broke through the $500 barrier? Let's face it, these things just aren't worth what they were three years ago and this new price simply reflects that.


----------



## branded

This is DNNA's chance to rake in a lot of new customers, or piss off a lot of people. Of course if they start sending out new units to fill the refurb orders they will lose money on the deal. But they could increase their subscriber base in a hurry.


----------



## RandyL712

"Took the blue pill" should be "took the bait"


----------



## Sturmie

Quote:

_Originally posted by branded_
*This is DNNA's chance to rake in a lot of new customers, or piss off a lot of people. Of course if they start sending out new units to fill the refurb orders they will lose money on the deal. But they could increase their subscriber base in a hurry.*
i agree....even though it (giving new units to replace outta stock refurbed ones) would be a loss in the short term, it would increase their customer base greatly....my dad's been on the fence about getting a DVR for a few months and just couldn't pass this deal up.


also, DNNA shouldn't punish the consumer b/c the ReplayTV.com site doesn't link to any kind of inventory at all....it would keep _a lot_ of peeps happy if they *at least gave ONE unit to everyone that ordered*...in that case, the only peeps that are getting screwed are the ones that bought 10 at time to eGay em.


sturmie


----------



## BaysideBas

Quote:

_Originally posted by RandyL712_
*"Took the blue pill" should be "took the bait" *
My feeling has always been "if they don't get it, don't bother explaining it." Thanks for the validation.


----------



## plyons10

Quote:

My feeling has always been "if they don't get it, don't bother explaining it." Thanks for the validation
Sorry for not keeping up with your latest sarcastic take.


I generally apply the Turing Test of idiocy to all comments:


If a post from someone acting like a fool is indistinguishable from a post by an actual fool...


----------



## BaysideBas

Quote:

_Originally posted by plyons10_
*...If a post from someone acting like a fool is indistinguishable from a post by an actual fool...*
Could this example of self-analysis have anything to do with perhaps the failure of a certain blue pill to have its expected effect?


----------



## cliffk3

Just read this post on FW,


"Dear Erika XXXX,


We're sorry, but we were not able to validate your credit card

information, and we are unable to process your SONICblue web order #442604

at this time. Please resubmit your order with a different credit card, or

contact our customer service team by calling 800-468-5846 if you need

additional assistance with placing your order.


SONICblue eStore
www.sonicblue.com 


I spoke with a CS rep, and he said my order was rejected because of the 15% discount."


I have not received an email yet but suspect the same will happen for for anyone else using the F&F discount.


----------



## plyons10

Quote:

Could this example of self-analysis have anything to do with perhaps the failure of a certain blue pill to have its expected effect?
Boy... just goes to show... you can take the curmudgeon out of Queens, but you sure can't get the Queens out of the Curmudgeon.


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sturmie_
*i agree....even though it (giving new units to replace outta stock refurbed ones) would be a loss in the short term, it would increase their customer base greatly....my dad's been on the fence about getting a DVR for a few months and just couldn't pass this deal up.


also, DNNA shouldn't punish the consumer b/c the ReplayTV.com site doesn't link to any kind of inventory at all....it would keep a lot of peeps happy if they at least gave ONE unit to everyone that ordered...in that case, the only peeps that are getting screwed are the ones that bought 10 at time to eGay em.


sturmie*


Denon has a policy it seems to run your credit card RIGHT AFTER playing an order online. Meaning.... I placed two orders for a 5040 (one right when the promotion started, and one with the 15%)... on two separate credit cards.


Both credit cards are now showing a hold for the respective amounts of each order. They should not place this hold on your credit card unless they know they have adequate stock in place. Yeah you can say "oh but its not a charge." Thats bullcrap cause even though its not a charge... say I only have a $500 credit limit... that hold on my CC is preventing me from making another $300+ purchase.


If I only get one of the two units (the one without the discount - that i am pretty high on the totem pole for - order: 3987##)... then fine. But if they end up cancelling both after putting two holds on my cards... im gonna be pissed.


----------



## heathriel

Er, uh, there's a valid reason for putting a hold on your funds.


Say you have a $1000 limit. You purchase two items at $329 each. Provided those purchases are valid, you will have $442 left on your card. Now you decide you want to buy a $500 entertainment center. BUt wait, you just spent $658!


A hold is placed there so that you don't go over your limit. They're dropped after 10 days, at which point if you bought your $500 entertainment center, you would be declined for the $329 item.


Why is this a problem? If the money isn't there, its not there.


Would it be easier to understand if it was your debit card? If you don't put a hold on your debit card for the amount you attempt to spend, you could overdraw your account, and that wouldn't be good.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by DjPiLL_
*Denon has a policy it seems to run your credit card RIGHT AFTER playing an order online. Meaning.... I placed two orders for a 5040 (one right when the promotion started, and one with the 15%)... on two separate credit cards.*
This is only somewhat true. Almost everyone does a CC AUTH for the

full amount of the transaction. It is the CC clearinghouse returning the

authorization which initiates the hold on the amount. This is automatic

and usually expires in a week (sometimes more or less depending on

the industry)


The only way Denon can really do something else is to Auth for less than

the transaction, let's say $1 to verify the card is valid, then go for the

full amount when they ship, but then they won't be assured your CC

can handle that full amount later on. I don't remember for sure, but there

may be special hoops they need to go through if the auth amount and

the transaction amount are way off. Also if they reissue a new auth, it

may end up costing multiple transaction fees.


----------



## RandyL712

How would you like them to process the order and charge your card without charging your card? That's normal. That way, if it's declined, you know right then and there and can place the order using a different card if necessary.


This is how every single online order happens.


----------



## DjPiLL

LOL i know what a hold means. And i understand why they run the credit card right away to make sure its good.


HOWEVER.... they should NOT run my credit card unless they know they have the stock on hand first.


Ive dealt with merchants in the past that have prematurely placed a hold on my credit card for an item before they realized they were out of stock. Then i had to fight with them for days for them to take the hold off.


----------



## RandyL712

Stop complaining, you're out of gas.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by DjPiLL_
*Then i had to fight with them for days for them to take the hold off.*
It expires automatically on its own. If you find that 2x $300 holds are

impeding your purchases, increase your credit limit. CC companies love

to increase your credit when you are a good customer.


That's just the way the world works. Everyone does it so there's no

reason to single out Denon. What they do tell you is they won't charge

you before the item is shipped and I don't see they've done that.


----------



## jones07

No sympathy in the Replaytv forum.


I feel my card should be Charged ONLY when the order is process and ready to ship. And I usually only shop at places that follow that policy.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*No sympathy in the Replaytv forum.


I feel my card should be Charged ONLY when the order is process and ready to ship. And I usually only shop at places that follow that policy.*
Charge and Hold are not the same thing. DNNA has *not* charged anyone.


----------



## RandyL712

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*I feel my card should be Charged ONLY when the order is process and ready to ship. And I usually only shop at places that follow that policy.*
The orders ARE in process and are ready to ship on the posted shipping date of 05/29.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*Charge and Hold are not the same thing. DNNA has *not* charged anyone.*
One of my favorite on line companies Newegg.com doesn't do either.


----------



## critterhart

Well, 3 people have now been canceled, for the same reason. All ordered monday night. Guess its gonna bite us all.


----------



## jones07

no biggie. I never believed that I would get the 15% off deal anyway. If I did it would just be icing one top of a already great price of $329. I do not think anyone has a real ***** about their 15% off being canceled. unless you are a real friend or family


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*Charge and Hold are not the same thing. DNNA has *not* charged anyone.*
Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*One of my favorite on line companies Newegg.com doesn't do either.*
No wonder they are your favorite!  How do they stay in business?


----------



## jones07

Then again maybe they do. I don't know for sure. I alway order first thing in the AM. And pay $2.00 extra to have them ship it out by noon. So maybe they do not have time to place a hold on my card


----------



## briggsbw

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*no biggie. I never believed that I would get the 15% off deal anyway. If I did it would just be icing one top of a already great price of $329. I do not think anyone has a real ***** about their 15% off being canceled. unless you are a real friend or family *
No biggie?! I would guess three-quarters of the orders placed used the F&F discount. How many of those will reorder is anybody's guess. If they have decided to cancel all F&F orders I think it's a marketing blunder, and huge missed opportunity for D&M.


I received a VCR for Christmas that I returned and exchanged for a ReplayTV using the two $50 rebates (one of which I never did get). Since then my father and brother have both purchased one, after hearing me talk about it. I talk it about it all the time, and now so do they. You can't buy this kind of word-of-mouth advertising! This would have been a great opportunity to increase market share, and would've created a lot of "buzz" for ReplayTV.


Of course, reality is none of us know how many units they had to sell, or if their cost structure allows them to sell them $280. Still, it would have been nice to tell someone about ReplayTV, and not have to say "it's like a TIVO".


----------



## UberDuper

Of all the people I told about the price, I never mentioned the 15% F&F discount, because it was an obvious abuse of their discounting system. Anyone that actually thought they'd get away with it was just fooling themselves. Anyone that thinks D&M should honor those abuses is just plain retarded.


UD.


----------



## RandyL712

Any online ordering system that can tell you if the card is declined, is placing a charge onto your card.


----------



## briggsbw

Quote:

_Originally posted by UberDuper_
*Anyone that thinks D&M should honor those abuses is just plain retarded.


UD.*
Ouch! I hear what you're saying, but the reality is most of the people who ordered the ReplayTV aren't AVS Forum readers, or home theater enthusiasts. They found it on Fat Wallet, Techbargains, AnandTech, Hot Deals Club, or one of hundreds of other websites that devote themselves to publishing exactly such discounting opportunities. This isn't morally challenging to them, it a fiscal opportunity.


These are people who maybe never heard of a PVR until this weekend. If I owned ReplayTV, I'd figure out a way to keep from alienating these new found customers. If I can get a ReplayTV in their hands, even better. We'll have to wait and see.


P.S. Did you order one using a Friends & Family discount?


----------



## j.m.

I agree with briggsbw. One way or another I think this deal will be a turning point for ReplayTV. If they mass cancel most/all of these orders, they have IMO doomed themselves to the continuation of a small market share forever. In a year's time, they will come out with their new model; and they will still have a warehouse full of unsold 5xxx machines they could have sold for 10-12 MILLION today that will be worthless then. That figure is more than half of what they paid for the ReplayTV assets. When you consider that a good chunk of the purchase price was for good will and the technology, they are probably still profiting or at least breaking even on this deal. Even at a little loss, however, gaining this much market share at a time when PVRs are just beginning to take off seems more than worth it to me.


When it comes down to it, D&M seems to have a unique opportunity to capitalize on a post-bankruptcy ReplayTV acquired at a bargain price, but the early indications are that they will no more realize what they have than SonicBlue did before them. [EDIT - and they ARE just that, early indications. ReplayLyndon's most recent posts are encouraging in that it sounds like these reports may be more isolated than previously feared.]


I hope I am wrong on this. There is always that chance that they don't have this many units available period (refurb or otherwise). In that case, cancellations of orders exceeding supply seems reasonable to me; but they should at least explain this to those whose orders have been cancelled.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by UberDuper_
*Of all the people I told about the price, I never mentioned the 15% F&F discount, because it was an obvious abuse of their discounting system. Anyone that actually thought they'd get away with it was just fooling themselves. Anyone that thinks D&M should honor those abuses is just plain retarded.


UD.*
The thing is (and you haven't been here long enough to remember this) they HAVE honored the F&F discount in the past on a similar deal even though people here were putting in made up names etc. Perhaps a search will turn up the relevant thread--I'm too lazy at the moment (it would have been around Nov.-Dec. 2002). The F&F system has been around a long time, and SB/D&M knew/should have known that it apparently does little to no verification of what is entered there.


----------



## Roto

For what it's worth, it says on their website that "The Friends and Family Promotion has expired. I ordered one this morning through a direct link on www.gotapex.com. I wasn't even aware it was the Friends and Family Promotion that was giving me 15% off. I haven't received any cancellation notice as of yet. I'm going to just have to hope that the people that got cancelled were cancelled because the deal actually expired some point today. No huge loss to me if I don't get it since I wasn't looking to buy one anyway. One is probably enough for me, it's just hard to pass up such a good deal


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by RandyL712_
*Stop complaining, you're out of gas.*
ROFL! Nice comeback.


Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*It expires automatically on its own. If you find that 2x $300 holds are

impeding your purchases, increase your credit limit. CC companies love

to increase your credit when you are a good customer.


That's just the way the world works. Everyone does it so there's no

reason to single out Denon. What they do tell you is they won't charge

you before the item is shipped and I don't see they've done that.*
First off... I have a 10k limit on one card, and 12k on the other.... both with zero balance. Two $300 holds are obviously not going to break me, however there is principle behind it.


And its not how the world works... and its not what "everyone does." Last week I placed an order on pioneer.com for an item that was listed as "IN STOCK".


I end up getting an email later that day saying, "Sorry the item has been backordered. You will not be charged and you may call us to cancel. If we do not hear from you, the item will ship out once its in and you will be charged at that time."


Now I wasn't charged. And there was no hold put on my credit card either. So to just assume that "everyone does it"... is just inaccurate.


But whatever. In the end from what people on here are saying... it sounds like ill definitely be getting the first order (that didnt have the 15% off) and im fine with that. I don't mind paying the extra $50 buks, its really no big deal. If i get the 2nd order with 15% off... great. If not... no biggie.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

There's been no general cancellation of F&F orders. If you told that, you were given incorrect information. Orders that fail the automated or manual fraud check, get cancelled. That's it. So, if your order was cancelled, call in and place an order or double check the billing address and credit card information. It's very easy for their to be a typo in the information you enetered.


And, while there's been a lot of speculation that we sold out, don't let that speculation stop you from placing orders.


Erica, if you fire me an email, I'll look up your case so I can find out whom you spoke with. Thanks.


Lyndon


----------



## critterhart

Lydon, are you sure? Because so far 4 peole have confirmed this over at FatWallet. All said they got cut for bad credit. When they called, they were told it was because they used the F&F discount on the item.


----------



## UberDuper

So you, as a typical consumer, goto fatwallet to check out the deal because your bestest friend sent you the link to this sweet deal. It's an amazing deal! I want one! You click the link from fatwallet. You're taken to a page that wants to know what company/friend you can thank for your 15% discount. But wait! You don't know!? So you go back to the fatwallet post and submit a reply. "What company name should I give them?" you ask. Someone responds, "cisco." But you don't work for Cisco, do you? You work for Jack in the Box. You figure, "What the hell, they'll never know. They owe me an extra 15% off and if they don't give it to me it'll just tarnish their reputation and I can just complain because I wasn't allowed to cheat them out of $50." So away you go. You're happy. You're stoked. You're getting a 5040 for $280 + shipping. Huh? WTF!? What is this email you just got!? 30,000 people just tried to steal $50 a piece. "Am I one of them?" you might ask yourself. You might think that perhaps D&M realized that 30,000 cisco employees didn't just buy replaytvs. You might think that what you were trying to do was immoral. You might think that you were being a little too greedy. But you probably wont. You'll think those *******s at D&M had no right to screw you out of your stolen $50. How dare they demand honesty from you, right?


So now the big question: Will you let your petty greed prevent you from taking advantage of the not quite as good but still pretty damn sweet deal? Or will you become some anti-replaytv protestor? Can you accept that what you did was wrong and what they did was right?


UD.


----------



## jweinel

Just noted on the sonicblue.com RePlay Clearance page that it now says "Orders will ship in a two week window: May 30th-June 13th via UPS Ground only." Maybe they really do have tens of thousands to off load??!!


Jim


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by jweinel_
*Just noted on the sonicblue.com RePlay Clearance page that it now says "Orders will ship in a two week window: May 30th-June 13th via UPS Ground only." Maybe they really do have tens of thousands to off load??!!


Jim*
Hmmmm... maybe thats for new orders. What about the people that already ordered that paid for 2nd day shipping or overnight?


I know 2nd day for me would have been $35 buks. Thats alot to pay to have your shipping then "downgraded" to ground.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by DjPiLL_
*First off... I have a 10k limit on one card, and 12k on the other.... both with zero balance. Two $300 holds are obviously not going to break me, however there is principle behind it.*
I'm glad you have 22k in credit limit, but for 99% of the people on this

thread, the only "priniciple" they care about is whether they are going to

receive their previously valid F&F discount or not.


The hold on your funds are an artifact of the CC auth process, not an

option chosen by the retailer. Anyone who does an auth to see if your

card can handle the purchase amount implicitly puts a hold, there is

no choice on the auth.


To not have a hold, they either have to not Auth the amount or cancel the

original auth transaction. I guarantee very few retailers will go through

this trouble to workaround a hold that was initiated not by them, but by

the CC clearinghouse, and will automatically expire if a subsequent Charge

request is not made within roughly a week.


----------



## critterhart

Dude that was a little uncalled for. I was going to get a Replay either way by the end of the month. No matter a sale or not. But if I can get it on sale, thats great, if I can pull off a discount, thats even better. Either way, I will be getting one. People who ordered them Monday night are getting notices. So far I have not. Our Replay employee friend here says the discount is not the reason for the cancles.


I simply wanted to know if that was true or not. Because if I'm gonna get canceled, I need to start waying my options, get a 5060, or get this 350 5040 with lifetime.


----------



## dfjkl

Quote:

_Originally posted by The Robman_
*dfjkl, I'm guessing that you're fairly new to using on-line forums, so let me give you a little bit of advice. If the forum that your using has rules, it's a good idea to read them. Now, read world time, how many of us really bother to read the rules for every forum that we use, of course we don't, which means we're likely to make accidental infractions against those rules. Now, when such an occurrance occurs and a forum regular points it out, the correct response is to say "OK, my bad" not "Bite me". The latter response tends to make the forum owners less likely to give you the benefit of the doubt. If you don't like the rules here, you are free to take your custom elsewhere, remember this is not a democracy, this is a privately owned forum, so the owner can make whatever rules he wishes, without consulting you or anyone else.*
You would be guessing wrong. This was an over-reaction through and through, plain and simple, and everyone jumping on the bandwagon to ostracize someone else over an over-reaction on the part of the moderators are also over-reacting. That was the whole point of my response, as everyone jumping on the messengers is crap. The posting was to warn people against buying into that E-Bay info-scam. That is all. Everyone has been getting way too wound up about nothing from the very beginning.


----------



## mstaebo

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*Erica, if you fire me an email, I'll look up your case so I can find out whom you spoke with. Thanks.


Lyndon*
Wow! It's a good thing I checked this forum today. I've been a long-time unregistered lurker, and I noticed someone copied my cancellation email I posted on FW over here.


Lyndon, thanks so much for your offer to help me. I couldn't figure out how to send you email, so I sent you a PM, hope you got it.


Erika


----------



## RandyL712

Quote:

_Originally posted by DjPiLL_
*Now I wasn't charged. And there was no hold put on my credit card either. So to just assume that "everyone does it"... is just inaccurate.*
Actually it's not. I can't remember the last time I received some sort of email telling me that a card was declined or that my address didn't match. It's all done immedaitely after I press SUBMIT THE ORDER button  And I'd bet Pioneer did the same.


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by RandyL712_
*Actually it's not. I can't remember the last time I received some sort of email telling me that a card was declined or that my address didn't match. It's all done immedaitely after I press SUBMIT THE ORDER button  And I'd bet Pioneer did the same.*
Well im tellin ya they didnt. I have a routine to check my bank account twice daily cause I do not keep a checkbook. And its not the only time this has happened.


But anyways... no point argueing. Im just saying that being a customer... i have high expectations on the service I am receiving... and ill admit... my expectations are higher than most. I shouldn't get knocked for it though.


I didnt get any cancellation email... i probably wont... ill probably end up with my two Replays... one of them discounted 15%. Life will go on.


Im curious Randy.... did you get in on this deal as well?


----------



## davidlee

Did any of you receive a order confirmation with an authorization code prior to the cancellation?


----------



## Zadkiel

I just received a cancellation on my 15% order I placed on Sunday, but my original $329 order still stands. I have more than enough room on the same credit card I used for both purchases. There is no other explanation then they don't want to honor the 15% discount orders.

I'm sure more cancellations are and will be trickling through quite a few inboxes in the next few days.

I think they just don't have enough units available to fulfil all the orders placed. Otherwise, I'm sure they wouldn't be turning away orders.

BTW, I did receive an order confirmation prior to the cancellation.


----------



## DjPiLL

Zad: Was your ship-to address and bill-to address on the order the same?


----------



## cookem

has anyone who used the discount had their order processed successfully?


----------



## DjPiLL

Im sure there are plenty of people on here that placed an order with the 15% that havent gotten a cancellation email yet. I am one of them. But who knows... i may be next in line to receive one. Time will tell.


----------



## Zadkiel

My ship to and bill to were the same for both orders, but why should it matter if I want to buy more units?

Or if you mean on the same order, then yes they where, I used the check box that stated I wanted to use the bill to address to ship to so I didn't have to reenter the info.


----------



## DjPiLL

If they were different... they have a right to decline your order because of that. But it looks like they starting to go after the 15% guys.


Maybe ill wake up tomorrow to see a cancellation email. They still have a hold on my credit card though... so who knows.


----------



## davidlee

Quote:

_Originally posted by cookem_
*has anyone who used the discount had their order processed successfully?*
I doub't this would be known until the 29'th.


I've gotten the a confirmation message, that looks like any other purchase order with the confirmation number, total amount, billing address, etc. Just says backordered, which is what you would expext when they say they will not ship till the 29'th.


They also have a hold on the card for that amount, so I would get a little pissed if I get a response that the card is declined for some reason. Their confirmation email and the temp hold prove that the card info is valid.


If I got a message that it was declined for the 15% f&f, I'd still be pissed as it did not say that it was not valid at the time they accepted the order.

It only stated " no rebates ".


I would most likely still order without the discount, but I should be placed back in line at the same order number I had from Sun. Not placed as a new order from when it gets cancelled.


And what happens if they notify of cancellation on/after Jun 1? Will the price go up $50???? Can anyone say " class action "? I'm only ranting, but come on....


Offer an item for a unbelieveable price.

Change the rules and cancel for a bogus reason ( credid card declined or something like it.) ( lie )

Call to find out why, then get told it is because of a 15% f&f discount.

(truth)

Re order at a higher price and get placed at end of the list.

Possibly get screwed for another $50 if it happens on 6/1 or get nothing if they run out. Even though you may have ordered days before others who were cancelled and happened to be able to reorder before they cancelled your order.


----------



## kelliot

I'm hoping that these are realy 5060's being returned from Costco.

My guess is that either Best Buy or Circuit City bailed when the bankruptcy occured and these are excess stock in the pipe. Selling them cheap solves a temporary cash flow problem.


I expect entertainment hubs that are compatible in the future from D&M with an integrated DVD burner and downloadable pay-per-view.


----------



## RandyL712

If they acquired stock with the deal (and of course they did), then selling the refurbs at ANY price is really pure profit. So why not do it? Sounds like a win-win situation to me.


----------



## Creech

Quote:

_Originally posted by kelliot_
*I'm hoping that these are realy 5060's being returned from Costco.

My guess is that either Best Buy or Circuit City bailed when the bankruptcy occured and these are excess stock in the pipe. Selling them cheap solves a temporary cash flow problem.


I expect entertainment hubs that are compatible in the future from D&M with an integrated DVD burner and downloadable pay-per-view.*
I really really seriously doubt it. They are advertising them as 5040s, so they would have to got to the effort of opening every box and repatching the drives to only show 40 of the 80 gig. Then again, nobody is going to complain if you get a 5060 instead.


Gonna be irritated because I have two 5060s from Costco,

Matthew in CO.


----------



## emmarie

I purchased one at the regular sale price and then went back and bought two more using the 15% off. Neither of my orders have been cancelled - both say they're still being processed. I've been trying to talk my family into the God like qualities of ReplayTV for year's - but this price is so great, I'm just gonna buy them all one. Maybe I should just tell them they're on loan and circulate them among all the relatives and then see what they do when I ask for them back. I know I'd practically kill if I was asked to give mine up. -em


----------



## PNACSUX

No news from anybody here? fatwallet is still reporting cancellations.


----------



## DerProfi

All the talk about 15%-off orders getting cancelled makes me wonder what really makes someone a "friend or family" in the eyes of DNNA. As a highly loyal customer over the past 3 years (having bought a Rio 500, a Rio Volt SP100, a Rio Receiver, three ProGears, and 4 ReplayTVs), it would seem that I might qualify as a "friend" more than JoeBob, the 2nd-cousin-once-removed of a guy who works on the loading dock at IngramMicro...


It amazes me that they are raising subscription prices to $299, and it _really_ amazes me that there has been no word on 4000/5000 interoperability. But I guess I'm pretty f***ing *shocked* that there's been no attempt whatsoever to reach out to current owners and keep them happy and hungry to upgrade to the latest and greatest. All it takes is a pause ad.


----------



## Zadkiel

Crap..

My 39XXXX order at $329 each was just cancelled. (no discount attempted on this order)

This sucks. I got at the head of the line and they drop me to the end.

There was nothing wrong with my address (both bill-to & shop-to the same) or my credit card (I made a screen print with the number I entered).

This only inquiry I made about it order was why am I paying tax on a shipment to Canada and this is their response (&@#$). Let me cool down a bit before I type anything else..

 


EDIT - I finally got through to Customer Support (1 hour on hold) and they said that all orders processed over the weekend (Sat thru Tues) for the 5040 refurb unit have been accidently cancelled by their computer system and will have to be re-entered.

You may want to keep an eye on your order status if this is true.


What a way to run a business!!


----------



## Johnny boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by Zadkiel_
*I finally got through to Customer Support (1 hour on hold) and they said that all orders processed over the weekend (Sat thru Tues) for the 5040 refurb unit have been accidently cancelled by their computer system and will have to be re-entered.

You may want to keep an eye on your order status if this is true.


What a way to run a business!! *


Hey, lucky you... when I finally got through today the lady told me in broken English:


"The softwares are down... maybe try calling back tomorrow or day after"


What the heck is that?


I mean, I'm not trying to poke fun at the the fact she isn't a native English speaking resident, but to say that I need to call back tomorrow?? Or the day after that? Do they have that many problems over there in Sonic land that they have to tell people who call in to call back tomorrow/day after??


I mean, its a good price and all....

But geeze Louise!!


----------



## Zadkiel

Well isn't this just great. I now must have a USA billing address before they will sell me this product.

Basically only Americans can now buy ReplayTV.

(maybe we should have helped bomb Iraq)


----------



## sfhub

I heard the french, german, and russian customers must have US billing

address too.


----------



## jones07

Welcome to the worlds famous ReplayTV customers service run around 


Sorry about you guys in Canada. That would really really piss me off. You would think we were an ocean apart


----------



## ReplayLyndon

All the orders from the weekend were not cancelled. I just want to reiterate that cancellations occur with orders that fail to go through the order process successfully. This could be due to address info (for example, Canadian addresses aren't accepted for ReplayTV), discrepancy between your address info and what the credit card company has on file, etc...


Someone suggested that a different billing and shipping address can cause failures. I have no confirmation on that so please do assume that's the only possible cause.


There is no real status to be provided currently on orders. You'll get an email saying your order is cancelled, if it was cancelled. Nothing has shipped yet. If you get a cancellation, try placing the order again, maybe using a different card.


----------



## mpsan

Hello ReplayLyndon! I just noticed you were in Oregon, too. Are you at the Beaverton Center? I called a bit ago for SP250 info after I bought it and the guy said he was in Beaverton/Tigard near the BIG server Company I work for!


----------



## reedg01

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*All the orders from the weekend were not cancelled. I just want to reiterate that cancellations occur with orders that fail to go through the order process successfully. This could be due to address info (for example, Canadian addresses aren't accepted for ReplayTV), discrepancy between your address info and what the credit card company has on file, etc...


Someone suggested that a different billing and shipping address can cause failures. I have no confirmation on that so please do assume that's the only possible cause.
*
As usual, it is good to hear from Lyndon. However, I do not agree that having a different billing address from your shipping address being a reason to cancel the order makes any sense at all.


1) If that was a requirement, why would there be two separate entry areas for this information?


2) I have ordered from SonicBlue previously and had a mismatch between these addresses, and everything went through. (I prefer to have expensive items delivered to my work, so I don't have to worry about them being left outside the house.)


I agree that if there is a discrepancy between the billing address as entered and the info on file with the CC company, this would be a possible reason for canceling the order.


I have no idea on the whole Canada issue.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

I meant please do not assume...sorry, left out the not. And, I'm getting verification on the Canadian issue.


There used to be a Tigard office, and before then it was in Albany. But, no, the Tigard office closed and I work from home. Although, for the rest of the week, I'm in California...


----------



## mpsan

Well, Replay, you must be following me. I used to live/work near your California site as well! I can work from home as well but usually do not. I have a big home network with many systems. Run Windows 98SE, XP, Debian Linux and even a Sun with Solaris.


I work in Hillsboro and live in Portland West Hills but usually go into work, even though VPN is working just fine.


Thanks for all your help...I hope I get the unit.


Thank you again,


4419xx


----------



## emmarie

*Woo! Hoo! I just got a great deal!!!!!*


Not to gloat or anything, as I still honestly believe that the company will honor all the purchases. Mine are still showing up as "Being Processed". But I was the one that just hours after purchasing a unit from CC on Sunday found out about this deal. I ordered three off the site and planned to bring back the CC unit. But on my way back from work tonight I decided to see if CC would do anything for me. And luckily I still had my receipt in my purse.


I paid $209 plus tax and added the three year warranty for $54.00. I first spoke to a customer service rep who told me "no way" - just bring back the unit as the "out of box" price was a low as they could go. I then asked to speak to a manager. I explained that the website was selling the refurbs and returns for $280 (and I didn't even bother to tell him that the service was going up to $300 - I kept it at $250). I then explained my theory of my customer returned purchase - I know it was used and not just a shelf model as the three day grace period expired in Dec 2002 and there was a scheduled record for "60 Minutes" still on the system - so I was sure it wasn't a factory refurb - and I have no way of knowing why the customer returned the product. I also told him I was still interested in the $54.00 3 yr warranty. He then said the best he could do was half off - but he couldn't give it to me for free. I thought the "free thing" was an odd thing for him to say - but it gave me hope for getting him to come down lower.


I reminded him I would still have to pay the activation fee which was $250 over the cost. Then he made the mistake of wondering out loud why the company would be trying to off load them at such a rediculous price and I explained that the company went bankrupt and was bought at auction. And he'd probably be sending my unit back to the company so they could sell it to me for $280 as a refurb. I told him once again that I really wanted to keep the unit and asked if he could do better - "how about sell it to me for $50.00" - he said okay, I'll sell it to you for $49.95 - and I got an extra five cents. [LOL]


So the only thing I can say to all of you is to go to your local BB or CC or wherever, with a printed copy of the web page in hand, and see what they'll do for you. Good Luck!


-em


----------



## Daren Dahl

My order was also cancelled for bad credit card information. Not sure why. It is the same credit card that my monthly subscription is charged too.


I tried to call customer service but after 4 calls I finally got someone who told me they can't take orders over the phone. I have to do it on the web site (although she did offer to fill out the form on the web site for me.)


This is the only credit card I have and the information I entered is exactly how it appears on my credit card. It is being shipped to the same place as the billing address and I am not in Canada.


I really really wanted to give my money to ReplayTV. It seems strange that they would turn down money from so many people.


Can anyone at Replay actually take my money and send me a Replay or can they only give me "hints" on how to fill out the form?


Daren Dahl


----------



## FrankLasVegas

I ordered one (1) unit on the web-site in the wee early hours of 05-26.


I had reason just now (7:00PM Pacific time) to call my bank regarding my VISA and as the representative read the transactions back to me - there was the charge (not just an authorization) from Sonic Blue.


When I check my account at replaytv.com - the order is still "processing" and I have not received any emails regarding cancellation.


Just found this interesting based on what everyone else has been experiencing.


Frank

Las Vegas


----------



## lizard_boy

Unfortunately several managers at my nearest CC know me as one of those annoying people always asking for price matches. I've told them several times it's nothing personal, I just expect them to follow their own policies.


Yesterday one of these geniuses was trying to figure out what 10% of $20 was. Her answer: 20 cents.


----------



## jones07

My two orders now says Processing.......That's a good sign.


----------



## cookem

mine says processing too......did u do the 15%?? I noticed on my credit card web site 2 temp authorizations from sonicblue...1 5/26 when i ordered and another 5/27. wonder if that was the double check that maybe some ppl have failed.


----------



## jones07

One of each


----------



## HarryTheHat

Quote:

Yesterday one of these geniuses was trying to figure out what 10% of $20 was. Her answer: 20 cents.
Now I now why the managers think you are annoying. Sounds like a mistake anybody could make on a quick calculation, slipping one decimal.

Don't think it's really post worthy.


----------



## sfhub

I know what happened now. A nice friendly India rep told me. Basically

if you complained on avs or fw that your F&F order got cancelled, then

it got cancelled. If you didn't complain, it went through.


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by HarryTheHat_
*Now I now why the managers think you are annoying. Sounds like a mistake anybody could make on a quick calculation, slipping one decimal.

Don't think it's really post worthy.*
After I told her it should be $2, not 20 cents she argued with me. When she realized she was wrong she told me I was "lucky" to be getting the price match anyway and she really should deny it because she hadn't verified that they were actually in stock at OfficeMax and she was sure they were out of stock. I told her to feel free to call and check for herself. When she walked over to the back area to pick up something for another customer I could hear her tell another manager that she was sick of all these price match people.


These companies play all these games with rebates and love to advertise their LOW PRICE GUARANTEE then do everything possible to not follow their own policies.


When I ask for a price match I have the proper documentation, I'm polite and I don't try to rip them off with false information. I can't tell you how snotty some of the manangers act. She's one of the ones who's always bitchy about these things.


----------



## jones07

Price matching is not long for this world. IMO

My favorite price matching B&M store E/B stopped price matching months ago. The manager told me to many annoying people was taking advantage of it. Now I do all my software buying for PC and Xbox on-line.


----------



## kelliot

I have great credit and have got suckered by this deal into placing 2 orders, one on Friday and one today. Neither have been cancelled. I've got reference numbers and return emails in place.


I haven't seen any indication that SB/D&M doesn't intend to ship.


----------



## alyosha

This statement doesn't make sense, why would you be complaining, if it has not been cancelled yet?
Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*I know what happened now. A nice friendly India rep told me. Basically

if you complained on avs or fw that your F&F order got cancelled, then

it got cancelled. If you didn't complain, it went through.*


----------



## Omnius

Just wanted to mention that my order had changed over to "processing" now too. Mainly just an excuse to make my first post.  I'm a Tivo convert. The front panel of my Tivo just happened to die on the same weekend that this offer surfaced so I jumped on board.


----------



## HarryTheHat

Quote:

These companies play all these games with rebates and love to advertise their LOW PRICE GUARANTEE then do everything possible to not follow their own policies.
Good! They deserve to have people call their bluff.

I understand your frustation when I read the rest of the story.


----------



## FrankLasVegas

Checked my order status at replaytv.com just now and mine too has changed to "processing".


Hopefully they are gearking up to start shipping.


Frank

Las Vegas, NV


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by alyosha_
*This statement doesn't make sense, why would you be complaining, if it has not been cancelled yet?*
It makes complete sense  Was tired of reading people complain about

their god given right to F&F discount not being honored, so I jokingly

suggested that ironically the people on these boards who usually aren't

whiners have gotten their orders processed and by some form of

premonition or murphy's law, the others got their orders cancelled, prior

to them complaining.


----------



## PNACSUX

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*I know what happened now. A nice friendly India rep told me. Basically

if you complained on avs or fw that your F&F order got cancelled, then

it got cancelled. If you didn't complain, it went through.*
That's ludicrous

*EDIT:* Didn't see your followup on the 13th page stating that you were joking.


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by PNACSUX_
*That's ludicrous*
I just found my new screen name... Luda Chris!  (or is it already taken, Chris? Chris? is there a Luda Chris in the hizzouse?!?) Well, I guess someone _actually named_ Chris can have it...


----------



## RandyL712

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*Price matching is not long for this world. IMO*
Well, they may eliminate online retailers, but Circuit City has built its advertising on it for years.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by RandyL712_
*Well, they may eliminate online retailers, but Circuit City has built its advertising on it for years.*
They used to have commisioned sales people too


----------



## dfjkl

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*It makes complete sense  Was tired of reading people complain about

their god given right to F&F discount not being honored, so I jokingly

suggested that ironically the people on these boards who usually aren't

whiners have gotten their orders processed and by some form of

premonition or murphy's law, the others got their orders cancelled, prior

to them complaining.*
Mine has changed to processing.  Looks like I'll have my second. The wife wasn't anxious to get it...but she does realize it is a deal compared to what we got the first one for after service....AND I promised to throw my guitar up on E-Bay if I got it. Well....I haven't played the thing in about 4 or so years....so I guess up on ebay it goes.


Hope I haven't jinxed it now.....


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by HarryTheHat_
*Sounds like a mistake anybody could make on a quick calculation*
10% of $20 isn't rocket science. For someone who works with money all day that should be a no-brainer. Oh, wait a minute, they ARE a no-brainer. Never mind.


----------



## handydave

If they are honoring the F&F discount, even though they know 95% of the orders are not really F&F, I think they should give everyone the same low price. I placed my order for $329 because I already own 2 Replay 2000 machine and wanted an upgrade. I would almost feel ripped off.


If the unit does ship to me, and I find most of the F&F order shipped, I may call up and ask for a refund of 15%.


----------



## jones07

Oh please stop crying 


You had the opportunity to place the bogus FF code on your order like everyone else. You was not "ripped off". You are getting what you ordered at the price you ordered it.


----------



## alyosha

Thought so, but my sense of humor was numb 

...
Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*It makes complete sense  Was tired of reading people complain about

their god given right to F&F discount not being honored, so I jokingly

suggested that ironically the people on these boards who usually aren't

whiners have gotten their orders processed and by some form of

premonition or murphy's law, the others got their orders cancelled, prior

to them complaining.*


----------



## BaysideBas

Fraud prevention practices will often check with CC company for the validity of the shipping address. The CC co must have it entered as an alternate address in their computers or it's a no-go for many merchants. Happened to me just yesterday. A short call to the CC co got my work address added to my record and got a ship release at the merchant.


----------



## BillRubin

My order, which had changed to "processing" last night, is now showing as cancelled. Others over on Fatwallet are reporting the same. Like others here, there is nothing wrong with my credit card, I chose ground shipping, shipped to my billing address, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## tonytapes

yeah mine too. i think everyone got their hopes up (me included) when their orders showed as processing. haven't gotten any email about the cancellation though, probably will come sson.


i don't know why, even though its not that much more money, i just don't feel as compelled to re order one.


----------



## The Robman

Quote:

_Originally posted by handydave_
*If they are honoring the F&F discount, even though they know 95% of the orders are not really F&F, I think they should give everyone the same low price. I placed my order for $329 because I already own 2 Replay 2000 machine and wanted an upgrade. I would almost feel ripped off.


If the unit does ship to me, and I find most of the F&F order shipped, I may call up and ask for a refund of 15%.*
That has to be the sadest statement I've read in a long time. The people who placed F&F orders were taking a gamble. It's entirely possible that all their orders would have been cancelled while yours was processed, then when the cancelled F&F people tried to place new orders they could have been told they were sold out.


If that had happened, would you have returned your unit as an act of solidarity?


If I hear whining from people who successfully get a 5040 for $329, I'm seriously gonna SCREAM!


----------



## heathriel

I suppose, handydave, you are the same type of person who would raise holy hell if you ordered a large, two topping pizza for the base price on the menu ($9 plus $1.50 per topping, let's say) and someone else came in and ordered a #4, which was the same exact pizza, for $10.


The restaurant has every right to not point out that what you ordered was effectively a #4. You didn't know about it, you didn't ask, therefore, you don't get the discount. Finding out after you've paid doesn't entitle you to your money back.


----------



## branded

If they think they are saving money by cancelling all these F&F orders they are wrong. They just lost a lot of new customers and made sure they won't be buying another.


----------



## glenn71x

Canceled also. That really stinks. I am very curious to hear the excuse they give. I have never ever had my card rejected and I buy a lot online. There is no shipping/billing discrepancies and my card is in perfect standing. I have bought other things from them before and my monthly replay bill goes on there. SO what gives? Replay Lyndon any answers here? There obviously seems to now be a blanket cancellation policy across the board. There is absolutely no reason to cancel my order besides they wanted to.


----------



## tonytapes

this is odd. even though my order status is cancelled (haven't gotten an email though) my credit card is now showing a purchase, not a hold, for 292 and change from replay. i read a post on fatwallet of someone who is showing the same thing.


they have every right to cancel my order, but why are they charging me?


WHATS THE DEAL REPLAY??


----------



## Judge

I placed an order on 5/26 at the $329 price and an order on 5/27 at the F&F Discounted price. Yesterday both orders showed processing as well as this morning. NOw the $329 order has been cancelled and I know my CC and other informaiton was correct because I placed an order for a replacement remote a month ago.


What's up with the cancelled order at $329? Anyone else have that happen?


----------



## kog

BOTH my orders just went from 'Processing' to 'Canceled' this morning. The first order was placed on the evening of May 23rd when I first heard about it from a friend at the regular $329.99 price. My second order I placed on the 26th when I found about about the 15% off. I kinda expected the 2nd order to get canceled cause I figure it was a mistake on their part but I have no idea why they canceled BOTH orders.


----------



## jones07

Boo Hoo both my orders was Canceled. Guess what I did ?


I just placed another order.  I guess they going to have to Cancel me again


----------



## wharfrat

Me too. I ordered one at 329 and then another when i found out about the FF discount. This morning both were processing. This PM both are cancelled.I have put in another order for one unit.

Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Johnny boy

I called yesterday, to try and figure out why my card had been rejected.


I dialed the 1-800 # that was listed in the cancellation email, and went through the menu, and was put on hold for the next available operator. When I got to someone, he asked a bunch of questions, and finally asked what product I was calling about. When I said replay, he said I had the wrong number and had to dial a 1-866 number.


I went through the process again, and finally got to a lady. I told her my issue. The CS lady told me to put the order on another credit card. I mentioned that I only have one credit card, and wanted to put in an order over the phone. She said she couldn't because their "softwares were down", and she couldn't confirm why my order was cancelled either. She told me to try calling back tomorrow (i.e. today) or the day after that...


Geeze, with all this bad rep on REPLAY's customer service, I am beginning to see why:


1) there is difficulty making an order online (me, along with MANY people are getting their orders cancelled for no apparent reason)

2) run around to get to the right customer service person (the 1-800 CS phone # given to me in the cancellation email is WRONG)

3) their "softwares" are down

4) can't place an order over the phone

5) I am told to call back the next day, or the day after that.


Maybe they are doing me a favour by not selling to me......


----------



## FrankLasVegas

Mine also went from processing to cancelled this morning - but NO email. And I know it was NOTHING to do with my CC as it is the same one in their records used for the monthly $9.95 which just processed and the charge is showing by my bank.


What's the deal I wonder. Wonder if Lyndon has any thoughts on this one?


Frank

Las Vegas


----------



## RamblinWreck

Folks:


To state the obvious, I think that SB/D&M is having some problems with their ecommerce site. More than once ReplayLyndon has stated that there was NO mass cancellation of FF orders. Check out posts# 223 and 193 of this thread alone; he has also posted similar comments in other threads.


I suspect that D&M would rather have your order at the FF price than not have it at all. However, I also suspect that there are some contractual issues with distributors that they have to honor. In general, distributors don't like it when the factory undercuts them. Well, even at $329.00 with activation, the distributors are being pretty heavily undercut.


Just my opinion.


----------



## Sturmie

my FF order was just cancelled too....no email or nothing. i don't mind them cancelling, but _at least_ give me a reason!



sturmie


----------



## Homer J

Reporting more of the same here.

Was "processing" this morning, and now it shows as cancelled. I did not use the F&F discount (figured that would be an auto cancellation). Still crossing my fingers and hoping it's a goof since everyone else is reporting similar. I've never had a problem with this credit card to buy stuff online.


If this doesn't go through, I plan on just waiting it out for the HD-Tivo.


----------



## Judge

I tried to find out what;s up by calling the number on the website. It routed me to Rio support and the rep gave me 866-267-8464 to call for ReplayTV Sales.


I called the number and it said that due to unusually high call volume, I had to try again later!!!


I am the Director of Customer Services for a Technology Company, if I did that to my customers, they would have my job!!!! They D&M better working on improving customer service and PR.


Judge


----------



## branded

ReplayLyndon, we need some words of wisdom here. D&M is about to lose a lot of customers.


Edit; my fingers have bad grammar.


----------



## lizard_boy

My order done got cancelled - didn't get no e-mail or nuthin.


----------



## RandyL712

Quote:

_Originally posted by branded_
*D&M are about to lose a lot of customers.*
You mean "D&M *is* about to lose...


----------



## handydave

Mine was just cancelled as well and I was paying the full $329. Any idea if we have to replace the orders?


----------



## Sturmie

i'm on the phone w/ a ReplayTV CSR right now and she *can't find my order*! i'm looking right at it (cancelled, of course) and she says that the order number comes up as something different....wtf?!?


plus, she's confused b/c i have 3 other RTVs in the house - one i just activated yesterday and another that's on monthly.....she doesn't seem smart enough to understand that _i placed an order for *AN ADDITIONAL 5040* on monday_.


sturmie


----------



## NeuroVic

I think everyone's showing cancelled. Since all the people that recently got cancelled haven't gotten an email, I'm just going on the assumption that it's a glitch on the site for now.


----------



## DjPiLL

Hey sturmie.... post some updates. What is she saying now? "Whats a Replay?"


----------



## Judge

I suspect it is either a glitch with the ordering system and/or they are wiping all of the orders out to start from scratch for the Refurb units. I wouldn't place another order until we find out what's up. Otherwise, you may have dozens of RPTV's showing up on your doorstep...


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by Judge_
*I suspect it is either a glitch with the ordering system and/or they are wiping all of the orders out to start from scratch for the Refurb units. I wouldn't place another order until we find out what's up. Otherwise, you may have dozens of RPTV's showing up on your doorstep... *
LOL.... in that case...



... can you say "Dispute Credit Card Charge & Refuse Delivery"?


----------



## Sturmie

@DjPiLL:


seriously man, i don't think she knows....she keeps saying "i see a 5040 already here...RTV number blah, blah"....i'm like NO!!.....that's the _other_ 5040 i ordered 2 weeks ago from Best Buy and activated yesterday.


i don't know how many times i can say "*I HAVE 3 RTVs CURRENTLY AND ORDERED ANOTHER ONE MONDAY MORNING*."


sturmie


*BUGGA*!!!! lynette just hung up! wtf?!?!? i was being *REAL calm* too....she was going to check on something w/ someone else and then BAM, she's gone....time to talk to a mgr.


----------



## Judge

Hard to refuse delivery if you're not home when UPS leaves it on the doorstep.....


.... anyway..... can put them all on e-Bay if push comes to shove!


----------



## DjPiLL

I have a feeling this is the technical support line you were dealing with. I had a local (206) number I got from a manager to call and that was a tech support line. When I went through the options... i got transferred to the 866 number queue. How do I know they are the same? I was on hold with the 206 and 866 numbers on two lines at the same time.


They had the same exact hold music! Synchronized!


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by Judge_
*Hard to refuse delivery if you're not home when UPS leaves it on the doorstep.....
*


No its not. In fact you have two options in this scenario.


First off... they shouldnt leave it on your doorstep... they need a signature to release it.


So you can either do option A..... When they show up for a sig... just refuse it.


Or if you dont plan on being home.... option B.... after the first attempt... just drive down to the UPS hub for your area... go to the pickup window... and refuse delivery....


or you can even do option C which doesnt require anything..... after three unsucessfull delivery attempts... the package sits at the UPS hub for five business days to be picked up.... if no-one picks up... it automatically goes back to sender... refused.



There is a way around everything.


----------



## Sturmie

@DjPiLL:


i think it was the tech support line too....b/c when i called back, the new rep gave me a different number - (877) 737-5298....but when i call that, i get the msg "we are experiencing high call volumes, please try again later"....this is ridiculous.....guess i'll just stick w/ my current units and NOT upgrade if it's gonna be this much of a hassle....D&M needs to _completely overhaul_ the SB customer service process....i can't, with confidence, recommend a ReplayTV to friends if they're gonna get service like this.



sturmie


----------



## Omnius

So far mine still says processing... so I don't think its a generic site problem showing everybody as canceled.


----------



## DjPiLL

Did you refresh your internet browser?


----------



## heathriel

Quote:

_Originally posted by DjPiLL_
*First off... they shouldnt leave it on your doorstep... they need a signature to release it.*
Not true; many of us have UPS guys who will leave them on our back porch, or behind a bush, etc, because they know we're never home during the day to get them.


----------



## Omnius

Yes.  I didn't place my order until 5/27 though, so if they are generically canceling all the orders they just might not have got to mine yet.


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by heathriel_
*Not true; many of us have UPS guys who will leave them on our back porch, or behind a bush, etc, because they know we're never home during the day to get them.*
Well thats really stupid of UPS. The only way they should do that.... is if you sign the waiver line on the yellow delivery attempt after the 1st attempt and leave it on your door.


So i could walk up to your porch... take your delivery... and you would be responsible. REAL DUMB if you ask me.


----------



## DjPiLL

Hey Sturmie:



How long were u on hold for before you talked to someone. Im working 55 minutes now on hold and counting.


----------



## kog

When did you put your order in? They just might not have gotten to yours yet.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Omnius_
*So far mine still says processing... so I don't think its a generic site problem showing everybody as canceled.*


----------



## slvergt

Well, I'm still crossing my fingers, mine still says "waiting to process". I ordered on 5/27. Hope I didn't just jinx myself! 



They keep on updating the website.....now it says this:


Orders will ship in two week window:

May 30th - June 13th via UPS Ground Only!

- Rebates are not valid for this unit.
*- Canadian Customers: ReplayTV units can only ship to the 50 United States and District of Columbia.*


You would think that if they really are having all these problems, they would take down the promotion from their website, instead of updating it!


----------



## branded

Quote:

REAL DUMB
UPS would not do that at an apartment or townhouse complex I suspect, but they do it all the time at my house. The drivers get to know the neighborhoods. And I am not telling you where I live.


----------



## Omnius

I just had an idea... what kind of shipping did the people that are getting canceled choose? I saw the part saying ground shipping only and so thats what I selected. Maybe they are canceling orders where the person chose something else.


And while we are on the subject, I want to complain about UPS too. I live in an apartment and the UPS guy has NEVER even tried to deliver to my apartment. He just drops it at the rent office no matter if I'm home or not. I once had something sit in the rent office for a whole month because I had no idea it had been delivered.


----------



## RandyL712

The site now says "via UPS Ground Only!" - I wonder if they're cancelling all orders with alternative shipping choices.


----------



## evad714

whew..... after an hour of "huh ha" thats the hold music.....


i got through.

my order was placed on 5/25

it was cancelled today 5/29


so i get thru to a csr after an hour of being on hold ( i even went number 2 and came back... lol)


Kevin, the csr, tells me that theres a problem with my CC

i explain to him theres not cuz i can see my info on their website and it matches up to my CC info, AND they have a hold on my CC for the amount of my order.


i get put on hold.


Kevin comes back and says he can get my a case number and speak to his higher powers.


ok go ahead Kev.

i get put on hold.


Kevin tells me that i need to call back and reference a case number. i say well how long is that gonna take for you guys to fix and what number do i call cuz i'm not calling this same number and waiting on hold for an hour.


so to sum it up.

they dont know why it was cxl'd

say its cuz of CC, which is correct and has a hold on it.

gave me a case number to call back thur nite or fri to reference to.


and said that the 1866267 number is for "non paid ppl"

and gave me some long distance 206 area code number which is for "paid ppl"


also called from a corded land line fone. was told i was breaking up.... ummm really, invest in better a better headset for the one CSR they answering fone calls would be a good idea.


also sent an email at the begining of my on hold-ness. reply said it was being forwarded to someone to take care of the special need of my issue.


on a side note - Time Warner Cable is coming out with a DVR for the Orange County CA area in June. maybe i'll just get that and save money since Sonic Blue is doing so well they dont need our business any more.


Evad714


----------



## kog

When did you put your order in? They just might not have gotten to yours yet.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Omnius_
*So far mine still says processing... so I don't think its a generic site problem showing everybody as canceled.*


----------



## NeuroVic

Nope... I chose UPS ground because I'm a cheap *******  and I got cancelled. I ordered the night of 5/25.


----------



## Johnny boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by slvergt_
*Orders will ship in two week window:

May 30th - June 13th via UPS Ground Only!

- Rebates are not valid for this unit.

- Canadian Customers: ReplayTV units can only ship to the 50 United States and District of Columbia.

*


Damn!! Now they tell me... after a week of frustration....


So, whose going to sell me one and ship it to Canada??


----------



## glenn71x

Nope, I chose ground shipping.


----------



## DjPiLL

Ok well I am at 1hr and 03mins on hold. Maybe I will get through soon.


Oh man I can't wait.... they are gonna hear it.


----------



## BaysideBas

OK, now who's getting the "waiting to cancel" message?


----------



## Sturmie

well, there was NO HOLD time for the tech support line....i'm currently holding for the CSR tho after i _finally_ got thru....working on about 20 mins right now.


i ordered mine monday morning around 10am and went w/ ground shipping....i also used the FF discount....status was showing "*waiting to process*" up until around lunch time today.


i'll post about what happens.




sturmie


----------



## Judge

Quote:

_Originally posted by DjPiLL_
*No its not. In fact you have two options in this scenario.


First off... they shouldnt leave it on your doorstep... they need a signature to release it.


So you can either do option A..... When they show up for a sig... just refuse it.


Or if you dont plan on being home.... option B.... after the first attempt... just drive down to the UPS hub for your area... go to the pickup window... and refuse delivery....


or you can even do option C which doesnt require anything..... after three unsucessfull delivery attempts... the package sits at the UPS hub for five business days to be picked up.... if no-one picks up... it automatically goes back to sender... refused.



There is a way around everything. *


Acutally... when I have ordered from SonicBlue in the past, they do not require UPS to get a signature so they leave it on the door step.... unless things change with D&M running the show. I ordered a RPTV and a Remote in the past year and they were left on the doorstep at the first delivery attempt.


----------



## DjPiLL

Im in with a CSR... Preety is her name. LOL Stay Tuned!


----------



## MicroChip

I placed my order without the extra 15% off, and mine still says processing. What happened was I placed the order, then saw discussion of the 15% off and was like damn! So I was about to call to cancel that order and replace it with the 15% off order when I started to see people here getting cancelled, so I left it as is. With tax and shipping it was $361.79, and I've already got a 160gig drive and WET-11 wireless ethernet bridge waiting for it.


I'll keep an eye on my order status...


MC


----------



## Darq

Wow. As a longtime user, i'm CRINGING at hearing these stories. This CAN'T be good from a PR perspective. Someone really has to set the record straight and/or fix these website software bugs.


.. and i've convinced 3 or 4 people to get on this deal. I really don't look forward to explaining to them why their orders have been cancelled.

*EDIT* woohoo! 100th post!


----------



## Judge

I'm in the same boat. I have had one for 1 1/2 years and just convinced a bunch of people to order one..... yikes!!!!


----------



## DjPiLL

She is insisting that I accept a call-back cause there is a "discrepency" regarging the hold on my credit card and the cancel notice on the website.


She placed me on hold again... lets see.


----------



## asinshesq

Quote:

_Originally posted by Heathriel_
*...Not true; many of us have UPS guys who will leave them on our back porch, or behind a bush, etc, because they know we're never home during the day to get them....*
Quote:

_Originally posted by DjPiLL_
*Well thats really stupid of UPS. The only way they should do that.... is if you sign the waiver line on the yellow delivery attempt after the 1st attempt and leave it on your door....So i could walk up to your porch... take your delivery... and you would be responsible. REAL DUMB if you ask me.*
Well, if I were a UPS guy, I would do it for heathriel too


----------



## alyosha

ReplayLyndon just emailed me that even though my order status is cancelled it shows as normal - not-cancelled for him. Meaning - no need to rush to reorder, most likely another glitch. Just wait and see.


----------



## cookem

ok this is total ****.....i got canceled and yet i see on my credit card web site not 1 BUT 2 temp authorizations from sonicblue. 1 5/26 and 1 5/27.....so they can not tell me that there is a credit card problem. and yes my billing address is correct and the same address i have lived at for 4 + years and have used this credit card for all my online purchases in the past 4 years as well.


----------



## DjPiLL

Ok... UPDATE...


Just got off the phone with that woman. Here is the deal:



She told me and she said quote "REST ASSURED - I WOULD NOT WANT TO LOSE MY JOB".... that the cancelled notice on the website is an error.


Apparently... if you haven't RECEIVED A CANCELLATION EMAIL... your order is not cancelled. She said due to the high volume of orders over the weekend... they are updating the servers (which is why cancelled shows up).


She said these will start shipping on the 30th.



Well... this may be a big load of horsecrap... but I dunno. She seemed pretty confident about this... but its probably just some song and dance. She even offered to give me her last name as well which I took.


Hrmmmgh.... anyways... i guess we continue the waiting game.


----------



## Judge

That's good news.... did she at least speak English?????


----------



## critterhart

444069 5/27/2003 $341.99 Processing

422006 5/25/2003 $292.49 Cancelled


----------



## alyosha

Thumbs up for Lyndon's service. He provided the same information that DjPill got, but faster.


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by Judge_
*That's good news.... did she at least speak English????? *
Barely. 


She sounded indian (very tough accent).... and her last name that I got is definitely Indian. Who knows. I really would like to hear Lyndon's take on this.


If D&M ends up REALLY cancelling all these orders... i think he will go in exile from this board from all the complaints he will get.


----------



## alyosha

Well, dont know about exile, but I always assumed that in the Sonicblue CSR capacity he can only post what is the SB party line. Not to mention, what to prevent him from registering as ReplayNewLyndon with new slate? Not that it matters, not many companies have employee devoted to helping their customers that we can afford exile the few we have.


----------



## DjPiLL

Yeah I hear that. It was more of a joke than anything else.


I still would really like to hear his take on whats going on here. The waiting game sucks.


----------



## Sturmie

*IMPORTANT UPDATE*


just talked to Preety in the India call center (same person DjPill got...hehe) and she *verified that there is a GLITCH WITH THE STATUS ON THE WEBSITE* and anyone that _did not_ get a cancellation email, but is showing up on the site as cancelled is *OK and will still get their ReplayTVs*.


if u received a cancellation email, u need to call and straighten it out w/ them - (877) 737-5298....be ready for *very long hold times* though.


good luck....sturmie



**EDIT** - crap! DjPill already posted this . btw, she was Indian....from the India call center as a matter of fact .


----------



## critterhart

444069 5/27/2003 $341.99 Processing

422006 5/25/2003 $292.49 Processing


Its back!


----------



## Scyber

Mine is back to Processing too.


----------



## Runny

Yay! Mine too! Thanks, Preety of India phone person.


----------



## slvergt

Mine still says Waiting to Process.... 


Order # 446xxx


Guess they haven't gotten around to me yet.


----------



## kcobra

Preety rules!!!!!!


----------



## BillRubin

Quote:

_Originally posted by DjPiLL_
*Well thats really stupid of UPS. The only way they should do that.... is if you sign the waiver line on the yellow delivery attempt after the 1st attempt and leave it on your door.


So i could walk up to your porch... take your delivery... and you would be responsible. REAL DUMB if you ask me.*
I have read in the past that UPS has a corporate policy for when they leave stuff and when they require a signature. It's based on the odds of it being stolen and a claim being filed vs the cost of having to do the redelivery, and it's based on where you live.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

Well, it looks like you already have the good news...but, I'll say it again..


Your orders have not all been cancelled. There was a system issue that incorrectly listed the online status as cancelled. This will be resolved shortly. If you have an order placed, you will be getting an email within the next 24 - 48hrs regarding this. Please do not place a replacement order just because the online status says "cancelled."


Thank you for your patience.


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by BillRubin_
*I have read in the past that UPS has a corporate policy for when they leave stuff and when they require a signature. It's based on the odds of it being stolen and a claim being filed vs the cost of having to do the redelivery, and it's based on where you live.*
Well i own a condo so I guess things by me are quite different. I still think thats crazy... but I guess if you live in goody-tooshoes town where there are no cases of theft... i guess they can get away with it.


I still wonder who ends up putting down the "official" signature for the record... the UPS guy signs for you? LOL




Oh... and its good to see that after speaking with Preety... things are back to PROCESSING. Hehehehehehe.


----------



## cookem

gotta love those american jobs going overseas


----------



## Daren Dahl

Wait a minute. It may be a little early to close this thread.


Some of us still have orders that were actually cancelled. We _did_ receive the email stating our order has been cancelled.


I've placed the order twice (at the full $329 price) and gotten cancelled twice. There is nothing wrong with the credit card and all customer service has been able to do is give me "hints" on how to fill out the form.


I'm still waiting to give my money to Replay. Do they not want it?


Daren


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by cookem_
*gotta love those american jobs going overseas *
You know what company that was NOTORIOUS for doing this (outsourcing cust/technical service to India).... COMPUTER ASSOCIATES.



I do not think they do this anymore... mainly because they ended up losing a LOT of business from loyal customers that said the hell with this. You would get transferred over there... and you could barely understand a word they were saying. I got so fed up with this... all my CA products got tossed in the trash... and I went with Veritas where i could speak to someone I could understand if I needed support.


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by Daren Dahl_
*Wait a minute. It may be a little early to close this thread.


Some of us still have orders that were actually cancelled. We did receive the email stating our order has been cancelled.


I've placed the order twice (at the full $329 price) and gotten cancelled twice. There is nothing wrong with the credit card and all customer service has been able to do is give me "hints" on how to fill out the form.


I'm still waiting to give my money to Replay. Do they not want it?


Daren*
If you got an email... your credit card must be declining the charge... or Replay is not accepting the order. Make sure your billing and shipping addresses match.


----------



## BillRubin

Quote:

_Originally posted by DjPiLL_
*Well i own a condo so I guess things by me are quite different. I still think thats crazy... but I guess if you live in goody-tooshoes town where there are no cases of theft... i guess they can get away with it.


I still wonder who ends up putting down the "official" signature for the record... the UPS guy signs for you? LOL
*
It just says "Front Door" or something like that. And I see you live in NYC which could explain why they won't leave it, vs where I live in the 'burbs.


----------



## andydunn

Here is a reply I just got from the Director of Product Marketing at Replay/SB/DMNA. No I'm not going to give any contact information, name or explain how I ended up with this reply - given the traffic on this thread and fatwallet the poor guy would probably get ripped a new one. Suffice to say that politeness pays.


They also appear to be well aware of the threads here on AVSForum.


-----------------


Hi Andy,


Thanks for the email. We are aware of the cancellations and will be sending messages to customers that have ordered the factory renewed RTV5040B. Our fulfillment system has inadvertently cancelled some customer's orders.


We have every intention of fulfilling these orders and should have the issue resolved shortly. But in the meantime, please rest assured that the order that you placed will be honor.


Also, we have communicated the problem and posted the same assurance that I gave you on the AVS forum.


If you do not receive your order for the RTV5040B, please let me know.


Best regards and thanks,


XXXXXXXXXX

Director of Product Marketing, ReplayTV


----------



## emmarie

Is there a new thread for the notice from the Director of Marketing? Or is he speaking of the posts from ReplayLyndon?


If the company can change the description page to let you know the shipping dates have changed and they won't ship to Canada, why can't they put a notice on the ordering page explaining the problems with order cancellations. In my case, both of my orders - 1 unit at the regular sale price and two units at the FF discounted price have always been and are still reading "Processing". So I'm not concerned right now, and I figured from the beginning it was probably a glitch. But it certainly doesn't speak well for the company that they let this go on for so long with no notice to the customers. How long could it take to draft an e-mail or post a notice?


ReplayLyndon, you've been following this whole thing. Did they at least call an emergency meeting over the problem? Have they been working round the clock to solve the problem?


Wouldn't informing us of the problems lower the volume of calls to the CSR's? And for that matter, why haven't their CSR's been notified of these problems so that they can get customers off the phones faster instead of hours on line researching credit card problems that do not exist. Wouldn't informing us of the problems cut back on all these frantic posts and crazed customers? State on line that you need only call or reorder your unit if you received an e-mail stating a cancellation. Explain the possible reasons for cancellation in the e-mail. Give phone numbers to call or e-mail addresses to reach competent, knowlegable CSR's.


This just all seems bad for business. And I'm a really happy ReplayTV owner - I don't want to complain - I want this company to do well and sell lots of units. I just want them to reach the masses and be able share the experience with my friends and family and stop having to say "it's like a Tivo".


-em


----------



## jones07

"it's like a Tivo" How many times have I said that over the past 2 years


----------



## andydunn

You saw the same reply I got. I've not seen anything other than Lyndons reply so I assume that was what he was referring to.


The fact that the Director is involved/aware and felt a personal reply to me (I asked only that they notified people through the web or the forum) was necessary bodes well for the situation going forward I think.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

The incorrect cancellation status to the website isn't the same the same as the cancellation emails others have mentioned for days. It was a fairly new issue. The agents have been informed. The orders are being fixed, most are already fixed. And, the email will go out most likely today or tomorrow to those users who received incorrect information. It seems the problem started last night.


Lyndon


----------



## emmarie

Quote:

"it's like a Tivo" How many times have I said that over the past 2 years
I'm not sure if anyone else agrees, but I think the other problem is the name - ReplayTV is a stupid name. It has too many syllables - at least one too many - IMHO. And it's not even a cool name. Not only is the name too long, but you then have to add the word "unit" to the end of it and THEN say "it's like a Tivo". What does everyone refer to their unit as in casual converstaion? If people are shortening the name, it certainly doesn't help in the word of mouth marketing. And if they're calling it by it's full name, the people you're talking to probably don't even hear anything, but . . . "it's like a Tivo". Which, just advertised Tivo.


-em


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*The incorrect cancellation status to the website isn't the same the same as the cancellation emails others have mentioned for days. It was a fairly new issue. The agents have been informed. The orders are being fixed, most are already fixed. And, the email will go out most likely today or tomorrow to those users who received incorrect information. It seems the problem started last night.


Lyndon*
Lyndon,


A friend of mine ordered a 5040 using the F&F discount. Earlier today when he saw that his order had been cancelled (looking online, he didn't receive an e-mail) he ordered another one at the $329 price. Now that his original order is back to 'processing' he wants to cancel the order he placed today. He's called the 877 number three times, each time he's waited on hold for a while & eventually been told to call another department. What's the easiest way for him to cancel that 2nd order? I can PM/e-mail you his order # if that would help.


Thanks - I know you guys are a bit overwhelmed right now.


----------



## jones07

lizard_boy, I done the same thing would I thought my order was canceled

When it kicked back to 'processing' the number below is what I used to killed my newest order. Still had to wait for an hour to speak to a CSR. but she took care of it. 866 267-8464


----------



## dfjkl

Just got this e-mail:


Dear xxxx,


Some customers who recently purchased a ReplayTV 5040 (Factory Renewed)

with Lifetime Service Activation received an email stating that their

order had been cancelled.


This communication was inaccurate and sent in error - YOUR ORDER HAS

NOT BEEN CANCELLED.


We apologize for the confusion and will begin shipping orders as

planned in the order they were received between May 30th, and

June 15th, 2003.


You will receive another email from us once your order actually ships.

Until then please be patient and accept our apologies for the

confusion we may have caused you.


The response to this ReplayTV package deal has been overwhelming.

Itâ€šs truly a great deal for anyone wanting a PVR. We still have

some units left but they are going quickly.


Thanks again for your order.



Enjoy Your New ReplayTV!



Sincerely,

The ReplayTV Team


----------



## jones07

Ditto same email.


That was nice of them


----------



## Johnny boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by dfjkl_
*Just got this e-mail:


Dear xxxx,


Some customers who recently purchased a ReplayTV 5040 (Factory Renewed)

with Lifetime Service Activation received an email stating that their

order had been cancelled.


This communication was inaccurate and sent in error - YOUR ORDER HAS

NOT BEEN CANCELLED.
*


Wait a second... this is yet another scenario...


Now they are saying that emailed "cancellations" were false. I thought it was the status on the ReplayTV website that was questionable...


This is getting confusing


----------



## Markito

I got it too. VERY cool!

Thanks ReplayTV/DNNA, we LOVE ya!!!!


----------



## baker

When the Replays ship where do they ship from?


----------



## PNACSUX

Quote:

_Originally posted by baker_
*When the Replays ship where do they ship from?*
Somebody said it might be Texas, but I don't know


----------



## Zadkiel

I got one of these emails too.. Does that mean they will ship to Canada now??


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

Well placed my order tonight, let the fun begin.


----------



## PNACSUX

Quote:

_Originally posted by Johnny boy_
*Wait a second... this is yet another scenario...


Now they are saying that emailed "cancellations" were false. I thought it was the status on the ReplayTV website that was questionable...


This is getting confusing*
You're right. Did anybody get emails yesterday? I thought the cancelled orders were only discovered when people checked status online. There were no cancellation emails were there?


All the emailed cancellations were in the previous days. Does this mean that all those previous emailed cancellations weren't really cancellations?


----------



## matthpd195

My order is now showing Cancelled AGAIN after showing processing last evening.


----------



## ned215

I think the smart thing to do at this point is for everyone to STOP checking their online order status 10 times a day. If everyone will just be patient I'm sure Sonicblue will eventually get things straightened out. From the sounds of it, eveyone that placed an order for a 5040 will be getting one.


ned


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by ned215_
*From the sounds of it, eveyone that placed an order for a 5040 will be getting one.*
Unless there actually IS a problem with the credit card, for example: the shipping address is not listed by the credit card company. (Speaking from experience.)


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by ned215_
*I think the smart thing to do at this point is for everyone to STOP checking their online order status 10 times a day. If everyone will just be patient I'm sure Sonicblue will eventually get things straightened out. From the sounds of it, eveyone that placed an order for a 5040 will be getting one.


ned*


Ditto  Check no more That's my motto. When it ships it ships. I'm done worrying about it.


----------



## BLKMGK

Been following this thread with GREAT interest. Took me forever to read it all but it looks like things are getting straightened out at last. I've wanted a PVR forever and was excited to see the ReplayTV offering networking capabilities and best of all standard MPEG formatting. However the STEEP price held me back  Just recently I wandered back here after spotting a blurb on slashdot about a new archival program that didn't require an IIS server top be setup etc. (been awhile ahem). Then I find THIS thread talking about an incredible deal on the Replay box I want!!


Hopefully Replay will have one left this evening. I am going to finally take the plunge and purchase one after a very long decision and wait process. Replay, if you're listening, this is a terrific price and will get me and others off the fence. This pricepoint is a good one for the capabilities that you're offering!


I wish that this box could be integrated like the DirecTivo (I've got DISH) so that I could avoid the double encoding loss but for this price, screw it I want one. The DISH 721 is a zillion dollars if you're already a subscriber and has nearly pushed me to Direct. DISH doesn't reward loyal users and my 5 year old receiver is a POS. I hope that Replay integrates easily but even if it doesn't and ends up being a glorified VCR it'll be worth it simply because I'll be able to easily archive to CD or DVD those things I want. If ti weren't for this ease of use and the community develooped tools that will enable this I would NOT be willing to purchase. I hope that Replay hears this loud and clear too!


----------



## Scyber

Quote:

_Originally posted by matthpd195_
*My order is now showing Cancelled AGAIN after showing processing last evening.*
me too!  wtf is going on...


----------



## critterhart

This is really starting to piss me off now. Ya, I got the email, everything looked fine, then this morning.


444069 5/27/2003 $341.99 Processing

422006 5/25/2003 $292.49 Cancelled


----------



## JustTrio

Quote:

_Originally posted by DjPiLL_
*Well i own a condo so I guess things by me are quite different. I still think thats crazy... but I guess if you live in goody-tooshoes town where there are no cases of theft... i guess they can get away with it.


I still wonder who ends up putting down the "official" signature for the record... the UPS guy signs for you? LOL
*
I've had several packages signed for by (and I am not joking) "Dr Porch"


BTW: If it was you (or whoever it was) who had the problem with the package being left at the rental office, they (the office) should have notified you. That's how UPS/FedEx/whoever worked at my old apartment and the office always sent the notices of package delivery.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

If your order was incorrectly listed as cancelled before, you should have recieved an email saying it wasn't. Some people got cancellation emails and for some it was just the status on the website.


Lizard, go ahead and send me the order #.


----------



## kcobra

Quote:

_Originally posted by JustTrio_
*I've had several packages signed for by (and I am not joking) "Dr Porch"


BTW: If it was you (or whoever it was) who had the problem with the package being left at the rental office, they (the office) should have notified you. That's how UPS/FedEx/whoever worked at my old apartment and the office always sent the notices of package delivery.*
Not correct. The UPS noticed has a check box on the form they stick on your door that says the package was left at the apartment office. If the package is addressed to your apartment, then they should try and deliver it there first. While it is nice of the apartment office to notify you, it is not their job. It's the UPS man's job. Sadly, half the time they don't which is just another example of crappy over-priced UPS service.


----------



## heathriel

BTW:


IF they leave stuff on your porch and you get home and its not there, you need to notify the company from which it was shipped, who will refund you and charge UPS for the item.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

Critter...I checked your "cancelled" order, 422006 and it looks fine on this end...


----------



## davidlee

Quote:

_Originally posted by JustTrio_
*I've had several packages signed for by (and I am not joking) "Dr Porch"

*


Dr Porch actualy means:


DR stands for Driver Release. The driver left the package without a signature.

Porch is the location.


----------



## JustTrio

Quote:

_Originally posted by davidlee_
*Dr Porch actualy means:


DR stands for Driver Release. The driver left the package without a signature.

Porch is the location.*
You had to go and ruin something I found rather humorous 


Not only that, you had to make sense while doing it.


----------



## dfjkl

Quote:

_Originally posted by BLKMGK_
*The DISH 721 is a zillion dollars if you're already a subscriber and has nearly pushed me to Direct. DISH doesn't reward loyal users and my 5 year old receiver is a POS.*
DirectTV is no better. They all are just trying to "increase market share" and who cares about the customers they already have. Hell...they're still "paying us," right?


----------



## BaysideBas

And here I thought Dr. Porch was a mis-spelled reference to Ferdie.


----------



## dfjkl

Mine is showing cancelled for the first time that I've noticed...but oh well. The hold is still there on my CC, probably just another glitch.


----------



## TalkinCat

Mine was one of the orders that was showing "cancelled" yesterday, but I didn't get an e-mail. The status went back to "processing" yesterday afternoon, but it's been showing "cancelled" since this morning. I would assume that the order is ok, since others seem to be in the same boat, and since I haven't gotten a cancellation email. Still a little unsettling.


The whole thing reminds me of something my mom used to say, something about watching pots


----------



## TalkinCat

Well, I can't just sit here on 13 posts. That's just bad karma.


----------



## PNACSUX

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
Quote:

_Originally posted by ned215_
*I think the smart thing to do at this point is for everyone to STOP checking their online order status 10 times a day. If everyone will just be patient I'm sure Sonicblue will eventually get things straightened out. From the sounds of it, eveyone that placed an order for a 5040 will be getting one.


ned*
*Unless there actually IS a problem with the credit card, for example: the shipping address is not listed by the credit card company. (Speaking from experience.)*
Or unless SonicBlue has for an unexplained reason *decided* there there is a problem with the credit card even when there isn't (Speaking from experience)


----------



## Replay3030Owner

I ordered on 5/24 and used the 15% discount (through the main enter discount page, not the other FW link), but I actually used a VALID one (I work for Microsoft and used the code that I actually was sent a few months ago legitimately by SonicBlue)


I never received any cancel email and my orders were showing "Processing" as of Thursday morning ("Waiting to process" before then). Last nite I received ONE email about the erroneous canceled emails (that I never got). This morning I checked and both of my orders (1x unit on each order) were showing Cancelled now.


So, ARE they cancelled, or ARE they not? ReplayLyndon, I will be happy to forward my exact order numbers to you to check. No, it's not my credit card, used the same address I always use--and it is the billing one, and I have not received any "cancel" email as of yet.


Order # Date Total Order Status

3995xx 5/24/2003 $292.49 Cancelled

3994xx 5/24/2003 $292.49 Cancelled


----------



## jones07

Replay3030Owner


It sucks I know. This could have been handled better. But I'm guessing DNNA was surprised at the demand for this sell. You'er just going to have to wait it out like the rest of us. ReplayLyndon have posted 3 or 4 times that we all will get them. STOP CHECKING THE ORDER STATUS 3 times a day will help


----------



## lizard_boy

And I'm back to cancelled again.


Waiting to process --> Processing --> Cancelled --> Processing --> Cancelled --> ???


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by lizard_boy_
*Processing --> Cancelled --> Processing --> Cancelled*
If you stop pressing the IR button things will go more smoothly.

Try turning CA on.


----------



## cookem

boy this is driving me nuts......and a friend of mine's status went to shipped....go figure...and he ordered 2 days after i did


----------



## DjPiLL

The guy that had something ship... probably had something else on the order... like a Rio or something and only that shipped.


----------



## cookem

nope....only ordered a replay....i was standing there when he ordered...i talked him into it ....i can only believe that his status is wrong as well as my cancelled...i would like to know though so i can reorder


----------



## CraigThames

Well, I've been lurking in this forum for months. I've got a little irony to add to the mix. I originally placed an order at the $290 price. When it first went to "cancelled" (but before anyone knew about the problems), I placed a new order for $329. So, I called today to cancel the new order. I was told that I couldn't cancel it until monday!?! Not a big deal, but funny nonetheless.


----------



## jones07

CraigThames, I would keep both orders active Just in case.


You have 30 days to send one back or refuse the UPS guy .


----------



## Ghoul

Oh boy... my credit card just showed that there are no pending transactions and my available credit went back up as well.


Unless D&M plans on re-authenticating my orders..I'm assuming I'm not getting any units.


----------



## sfhub

Auths auto-expire in roughly a week if no subsequent charge transaction

is done. Usually the merchant just re-auths when they ship.


----------



## slvergt

I'm still pretty confident that it's just a glitch in their system. My order status NEVER went to canceled and just went to processing yesterday, where it still is now.


----------



## PNACSUX

Quote:

_Originally posted by slvergt_
*I'm still pretty confident that it's just a glitch in their system. My order status NEVER went to canceled and just went to processing yesterday, where it still is now. *
So what is it that makes your order different than everybody elses that you are not affected by the "glitch"?


----------



## matthpd195

Quote:

_Originally posted by slvergt_
*I'm still pretty confident that it's just a glitch in their system. My order status NEVER went to canceled and just went to processing yesterday, where it still is now. *
You must first hit the refresh button in your browser. Then your order will show as cancelled.


----------



## dfjkl

Mine is still in cancelled status and the hold on my CC is gone. Starting to wonder a wee little bit.


----------



## NJ_Guy88

Quote:

_Originally posted by Gnarf_
*ReplayTV has a presence in AZ. The rebate company is also in AZ. That's why you get taxed*
I'm from NJ and I got taxed...What's the deal with that?


----------



## jones07

The deal with that is DNNA/ReplayTV has an HQ office in the state of NJ


Do I have to pay sales tax?

SONICblue is required to collect sale tax on orders shipped to California, New Jersey, Michigan, and Arizona


Sad to be you


----------



## DjPiLL

The hold on my CC is still there. I think the hold coming off depends on the bank as well. My bank told me a hold can sit there for 30 days before automatically coming off. Other banks may differ.


----------



## critterhart

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*Critter...I checked your "cancelled" order, 422006 and it looks fine on this end...*
Really? Well thats good then! The estore still shows one processing,a nd that one cancelled. But as long as in your system, it shows right, then thats perfect!


Thanks a lot Lyndon, if it weren't for you we would all be lost. Thank you!


Oh, you probably don't know, and if not thats cool, but any idea on when they ship? Dates seem to keep changing.


----------



## Sturmie

mine's back to "cancelled" again...sheesh....all this even _after_ we all the emails saying "don't worry, everything's alright"....i'm hopin get another email to that same affect again...we'll see.



sturmie


----------



## JohnnyVolcano

Just a heads up. My order, just like the rest of us, still showing cancelled without getting any cancellation email. I wasn't too worried after recieveing the explanation email and reading the comments here from Lyndon. However, this morning I happened to check my credit card account and noticed that the hold sonicblue had for the amount of the order was gone and credited back. Does that mean they ACTUALLY did cancel??!

What number do I need to call to actually get to someone there? And replayLyndon, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by JohnnyVolcano_
*Does that mean they ACTUALLY did cancel??!*
When auths expire, the hold goes away.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...02#post2272002


----------



## JohnnyVolcano

I really hope they will charge again when they ship and its not an actual cancellation. how do I get in touch with someone there because I need to know for sure so I can place another order if the order has really been cancelled.


----------



## emmarie

Three things:

1. I'm sure there are plenty of people out there who purchased during this sale that are not members of this board or any other board discussing this issue - so other than the e-mail referencing "e-mail cancellations" with no mention of the site "My Account" cancellations - they have no way of getting the little bit of info we're getting here. Great way to lose customers. Especially since we've heard lovely stories of less than informed CSR's answering phone inquiries. At least we have a place to post our experiences, vent, and be calmed by Lyndon.

2. The date of "activation" from $9.95 to $12.95/$250 to $299 still reads June 1st on the website. If what people are posting is correct they have pushed this date to mid month. But they haven't even gotten around to updating the site info. I know they don't work the weekends, but this has me concerned. I ask once again, are they not working round the clock to fix these problems. How hard is it to update the site and send another e-mail?

3. Why are only the 5040's being sold as refurbs? Where are the larger cap 5000's? Do they have a warehouse full of those as well? Will they start selling those off once these are all gone? And what will they cost? I'm curious since I plan to void my warranty installing a larger drive - and quite possibly I wouldn't have to do this if I wait for the second or third wave of this firesale.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## sfhub

Just chill, if they wanted to really cancel your orders they would have

done it already and not mailed out a letter that'll get them in more

hot water.


Eventually there'll be an update from Lyndon and you'll wonder why

you stressed so much.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

There still seems to be an issue with the cancellation status on the website. I'll get an update.


----------



## emmarie

Quote:

Just chill, if they wanted to really cancel your orders they would have done it already and not mailed out a letter that'll get them in more hot water.


Eventually there'll be an update from Lyndon and you'll wonder why you stressed so much.
What kind of hot water? What do they care? I'm not concerned with whether my order really gets cancelled anymore - that initial buying high is gone - that instant great deal panic of "I gotta get one before they all run out" is also gone. I'm concerned with how poorly they're responding to these problems. And how committed they really are to the company and the customers. I don't have much faith in that right now. The only faith I have right now is with the incredible, unbelievable genius of the combined people of this board - because I know that if this company dumps this product you all will find a way to keep us from using these units, and the other models we all own, as doorstops.


-em


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by emmarie_
*I'm not concerned with whether my order really gets cancelled anymore*
Great, then we can save some trees, err, bandwidth.


----------



## kelliot

I'm showing cancellations for the first time today after a week of other messages. The second order had no rebate questions and I was using as a backup to the first. I'm beginning to get very annoyed by this whole thing. I just want some indication of a ship date.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

Has anyone seen the false cancellation status on any new orders since the email went out explaining that orders weren't cancelled?


Not all orders before the fix were affected by the false cancellation. And, any new order since then should list the correct status online. If you have an order created after the email went out regarding the false cancellation status that's showing cancelled online, send me an example and I'll check into it.


Lyndon


----------



## Will Collier

Lyndon, thanks for all the hand-holding this last week. If I didn't have an order in myself, this would have been great fun to watch!


Do you know if any of these units have started to ship?


----------



## jvidalny

Lyndon, I'm not sure when the email went out but sometime over the weekend (Saturday?) my order went from "processing" to "cancelled".

I placed the order on Wed. May 28th.


Web Order # 446836


----------



## BillRubin

I'm also still showing cancelled, Order # 422875 (and yes, I got the "oops" email last week so I am not concerned about whether I will receive it or not). Will this be corrected on the site at some point or will I just get a shipping notice via email and the web status will remain incorrect?


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by jvidalny_
*Lyndon, I'm not sure when the email went out but sometime over the weekend (Saturday?) my order went from "processing" to "cancelled".

I placed the order on Wed. May 28th.
*
My email was received by mail server on

Thu, 29 May 2003 8:58pm EDT


----------



## leesweet

Deleted.... I was complaining about the inability to get to the shopping cart with a 5040 refurb in it.... went back *again* and now it works. Hm...


----------



## cliffk3

Hi Lyndon. Thanks for all your help. Could you possibly check the status on my order 400322? I just checked the status online and it is showing canceled just like most others here. My order is similar to most everyone here going from processing->canceled->processing and now back to canceled and has remained that way.

I know you are extremely busy so whenever time allows I would be most appreciative. I have received no email indicating cancellation and I did get email regarding the computer glitch. I just need to know because I really want one of these and am willing to reorder if necessary.


Thanks again for your help!


- Cliff


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by leesweet_
*Deleted.... I was complaining about the inability to get to the shopping cart with a 5040 refurb in it.... went back *again* and now it works. Hm...*
This happens when you try to buy from the digitalnetworksna.com

website alias. If you buy from sonicblue.com there shouldn't be

any shopping cart problems.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*Not all orders before the fix were affected by the false cancellation. And, any new order since then should list the correct status online. If you have an order created after the email went out regarding the false cancellation status that's showing cancelled online, send me an example and I'll check into it.


Lyndon*
Maybe it makes more sense to have the website guys modify the

template for the order status to include the false cancellation

information. It seems to be the only current source of confusion.


----------



## lithangw

*Lyndon* , my order number is 421976. Here is the order of all events:


- Order entered on 5/25 10:49am

- Order was in "waiting to process" for a few days (don't have the exact time)

- Checked with credit card company that a hold with the correct amount was placed by Sonicblue.

- Order changed to "processing" on 5/27 or 5/28

- Receive the "Good News Regarding Your Recent ReplayTV Order!" on Thursday 5/29 6pm

- Order was never listed as "cancelled" on the web site.

- I didn't receive any other order cancellation email.

- Order changed to "Canceled" on website 5/30 Friday Morning.

Currently it is still listed as cancelled.


It would be great if you could check it out.


----------



## dfjkl

My sequence of events are similar to lithangw's, down to the day we ordered our Replay's.


----------



## arklab

Lyndon

Please help if you can. 


Web Order # 446093

- Recieved CONFIRMATION e-mail

- Order listed (and still is) as CANCELED

- Phone number in e-mail DOES NOT WORK


Thanks for your help!


(I also asked for help in thread
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&pagenumber=3 )

Don't bother twice.


----------



## jeffscott72

My orders now say processing for the second time now....time to wait and see.


----------



## lithangw

Wow, my order is back to processing again. Thanks Lyndon!


----------



## leesweet

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*This happens when you try to buy from the digitalnetworksna.com

website alias. If you buy from sonicblue.com there shouldn't be

any shopping cart problems.*
The first time, I just went to replaytv.com and clicked on the 5040 refurb, add to cart, etc. After it failed, it took me to the general estore, and I went from there and it worked, as you say.


Not very user friendly for the masses! Thanks for the info.


----------



## FrankLasVegas

Mine too - has now reverted back to "Processing". Hopefully this time it will process.


Has anyone had theirs actual ship?


Thanks!


----------



## mpsan

Me too, but I would sure like to see "shipping" with a tracking #!

Quote:

_Originally posted by lithangw_
*Wow, my order is back to processing again. Thanks Lyndon!*


----------



## chain777

Order #3998**:


backordered - processing - cancelled - processing - cancelled - processing...


{removed expletives}


I hope this isn't how the actual 'Replay' experience is going to be.


Replay Lyndon: thanks, thanks...


...now I think I get this 'Replay' thing...


----------



## Scyber

Back to processing here.


----------



## dfjkl

ditto. Back to processing. Yippee!


----------



## iommi

I predict tomorrow will become known as "The great $329 5040 deal shipping day".


Then, instead of constantly refreshing the sonicblue site we can spend our time refreshing the UPS tracking page.


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

My order is back to processing, I'm still looking on my replaytv remote for the other CA button "Cancel Advance" that would go right to shipping.


Josh


----------



## critterhart

Yep, I'm back on track now as well! This is certainly good news. =)


----------



## matthew_k

Quote:

_Originally posted by mpsan_
*Me too, but I would sure like to see "shipping" with a tracking #!*
Don't get your hopes up. I've had plenty of experience with the (ex)SonicBlue eStore, and the one thing they don't do is tell you when things shipped. Expect a tracking number a day or two after your oder arrives. If you get one before then, be happy.


Matthew


----------



## leesweet

Actually, on the 5160 I ordered around 5/9 (Friday), the tracking number was there Monday. Now, the content didn't show much, since it was sitting in Ohio or somewhere for several days (being UPS Ground), but it did work daily, and show when it arrived at work, who signed, etc.


BTW, the eStore shows all UPS shipping options for Replay items ordered there. Can we really get 'real' shipping now, or are all 5xxx's still restricted to UPS Ground?


----------



## JasonKJennings

Web Order: 449263


Not only did I not receive a confirmation email, I can't login to check my order status ( replaytv.com/shop/ ). Any advice as to what I need to do?


I haven't read anyone who can't check their order status online.


Jason


----------



## ReplayLyndon

The order status issue should now be fixed. If your order still says cancelled online today but you haven't received a cancellation email, let me know. The orders themselves were never a problem, just the status.


Lyndon


----------



## JasonKJennings

What if you can't check it online?


Is there a number I should call, or just leave it alone?


Thanks again.


----------



## MicroChip

I just spend 39 minutes on hold (877-737-5298), my order is 4431xx, and the lady told me they're backordered and it will be 2-3 weeks.


MC


----------



## baker

Quote:

_Originally posted by MicroChip_
*I just spend 39 minutes on hold (877-737-5298), my order is 4431xx, and the lady told me they're backordered and it will be 2-3 weeks.


MC*
I hope that is not true. I have a low order number 398XXX and when I ordered the web site stated that orders will start shipping may 29. Now it reads "May 30th - June 13th via UPS Ground Only!" I have not heard of any orders that have shipped yet.


----------



## FrankLasVegas

How can something that is refurbished - which I assume means sitting in a warehouse after they were reworked - be backordered.


If they were waiting for units to actually be manufactured - I could understand the possibility of backordered. But you would think that if they have all these "refurb" units - they would be stocked somewhere - ready to ship.


Kinda strange......


Frank

Las Vegas


----------



## ReplayLyndon

Chip,

The status of the units haven't changed. They're shipping between 5/30 and 6/15. The eStore isn't tied to the inventory location these units are shipping from.


Lyndon


----------



## MicroChip

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*Chip,

The status of the units haven't changed. They're shipping between 5/30 and 6/15. The eStore isn't tied to the inventory location these units are shipping from.


Lyndon*
I can wait. It's the summer anyway...


MC


----------



## branded

Quote:

If they were waiting for units to actually be manufactured - I could understand the possibility of backordered. But you would think that if they have all these "refurb" units - they would be stocked somewhere - ready to ship.
I think they are selling all 5000 units in the manufacturing cycle right now as refurb. I noticed you cannot buy a regular 5000 model from their site, and I assume you were able to before (don't know for sure).


----------



## ReplayLyndon

Jason, your order looks fine. No need to call.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

clifk3 and jvidalny, both of your orders look fine.


----------



## Ajay

Order # 400134 placed on 5-24

Cancellation e-mail rec'd on 5-28

"Good news"- your order not cancelled -e-mail rec'd on 5-29.



On the website my order status still shows 'Cancelled'

(Initially showed 'Waiting to process' for the first few days,then changed to 'Cancelled').


Thanks


----------



## cliffk3

Thanks Lyndon!


----------



## iommi

I predict tomorrow will become known as "The great $329 5040 deal shipping day".


----------



## Petey

Quote:

_Originally posted by iommi_
*I predict tomorrow will become known as "The great $329 5040 deal shipping day".*
I predict you'll be predicting the same thing for Thursday 


Petey


----------



## sfhub

I predict they will be sent out between May 30th and June 13th


----------



## iommi

I forsee that also and on that day they will be send via UPS ground. And then 6 days later, the UPS guy will show up at my house and I will not be there! And I'll have to wait some more!


----------



## BaysideBas

Don't you know? They were all shipped Q1.


----------



## sfhub

Damn, UPS is slow, it's Q2 now.


----------



## Scyber

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*Damn, UPS is slow, it's Q2 now.*
I heard all the drivers stopped by the status bars for a drink or two. Probably why we haven't gotten them yet.


----------



## fwaltman

My order was "processing" then "backordered" and now back to "processing". I called this morning and was told 2-3 weeks before it would ship. That wouldn't bother me except they already charged my credit card. I have a bad feeling that this is a way to raise some short term money. Has anybody else had their card charged?


----------



## sfhub

How much debt could they accumulate in 2 months with a stripped down

staff and shedding of most previous debts due to bankruptcy sale? The

parent company should have enough pull to cover short term liabilities

either with cash or securing loan.


I'll go out on a limb and say if they charged your CC your unit has likely

shipped or is very close to shipping and their order status system just

doesn't reflect it.


Even if they haven't I'd guess it is a mistake, and you can easily dispute

the charge. By the time the dispute paperwork comes, you'll likely have

your unit already.


Now if they charged everyone and no one had received their units after

a week, then that would be mighty suspicious.


----------



## arklab

Quote:

I predict they will be sent out between May 30th and June 13th
And on June 14th the status on all orders will change back to "cancled" and all credit cards will be refunded.


Heck, it's no screwier than whats been going on so far!


----------



## PNACSUX

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*I predict they will be sent out between May 30th and June 13th*
I predict that they'll be shipped out between the 12th and the 15th (the 15th being the date that Lyndon slipped in on the previous page of this thread) and with UPS ground, they will begin arriving to people on the 19th and 20th.


They obviously did NOT start shipping on the 29th (like the original sonic blue webpage stated) and so far on June 4th (about a week after they claimed they'd start shipping) there are no units confirmed to have been shipped. So far I see no reason to think that they'll ship anytime soon, otherwise Replay Lyndon could say something like "The first units are shipping this week"


I also predict that the unit will not show up at my door before the 21st, and since I will be out of town for THREE WEEKS after that date, it will either be returned to SonicBlue by UPS or will sit on my front porch until I, or somebody else walking down the street, picks it up.


I predict that I will return in July to find nothing at my door but a UPS slip and a charge on my credit card which I will promptly dispute and American Express will return my money to me. Hopefully in the process they will stick it to this unbelievably f'd-up company called SonicBlue.


I hope that I am horribly incorrect about every one of those predictions, but SonicBlue has so far given me no reason to believe that the result will be anything different than that scenario.


----------



## heathriel

Hehehe, go ahead. Sonicblue doesn't own ReplayTV. Scream at them all you want


----------



## slvergt

Some guys on the FatWallet Forums are claiming that they called to cancel and were told that they couldn't because their order was shipped or is getting ready to ship within the next couple of days.

See It Here


----------



## qtv

The same is being echoed in the original post for the following thread: Sonic Blue refuses to cancel refurb order


----------



## PNACSUX

Quote:

_Originally posted by slvergt_
*Some guys on the FatWallet Forums are claiming that they called to cancel and were told that they couldn't because their order was shipped or is getting ready to ship within the next couple of days.

See It Here *
Yeah, but somebody else there said that they weren't allowed to cancel their order last week because "they said these orders went to "processing" and can not be cancelled"


I still haven't heard ReplayLyndon tell us that these have started shipping yet, and it seems with all this crap going on with the orders, he's jump at the chance to tell us that his company is actually doing the right thing.


----------



## Rudy

Quote:

_Originally posted by PNACSUX_
*I also predict that the unit will not show up at my door before the 21st, and since I will be out of town for THREE WEEKS after that date, it will either be returned to SonicBlue by UPS or will sit on my front porch until I, or somebody else walking down the street, picks it up.*
PNACSUX, what's your address again? Feel free to PM it to me!


----------



## BillRubin

Someone on FW claimed at the very start of this thing to have received his very quicky. He said he ordered it with a Rio and both arrived. His order number was up near the high end, 444xxx or something like that. I took that with a big grain of salt..


Where are these going to ship from, anyway? If California, it will be an extra week before they arrive for those of us on the east coast.


----------



## baker

Post by Robotron on fatwallet. Same guy?


"Ahhhhh - they shipped me the S30 MP3 player but not the 5040 even though they emailed and confirmed both were in the shipment. Card was charged for the MP3 + 17 shipping. They better be sending the 5040 inn a separate shipment or this geos back and gets disputed.


Anyone else have this happen? I think i may be the rare person who bought > 1 item...


----------



## slvergt

Quote:

_Originally posted by PNACSUX_
*Yeah, but somebody else there said that they weren't allowed to cancel their order last week because "they said these orders went to "processing" and can not be cancelled"


I still haven't heard ReplayLyndon tell us that these have started shipping yet, and it seems with all this crap going on with the orders, he's jump at the chance to tell us that his company is actually doing the right thing.*
I was able to cancel my order with no problem. Was on hold for about 2 minutes and then was connected. It was actually a plesant experience compared to what I've been reading in here.


I was just tired of the run-around, plain and simple. Costco has the 5060 (actually a 5080 downgraded) for $199..... and after tax and shipping on the 5040, the 5060 is only around $100 (with subscription) more for twice the machine right out of the box.


----------



## Mando

Quote:

_Originally posted by slvergt_
*I was able to cancel my order with no problem. Was on hold for about 2 minutes and then was connected. It was actually a plesant experience compared to what I've been reading in here.


I was just tired of the run-around, plain and simple. Costco has the 5060 (actually a 5080 downgraded) for $199..... and after tax and shipping on the 5040, the 5060 is only around $100 (with subscription) more for twice the machine right out of the box.*
$100 for 40GB more?? My intention is to get the bare-bones 40 hour unit and put in a 160GB drive. Net result - additional 120GB for about $100.


----------



## iommi

I predict tomorrow will become known as "The great $329 5040 deal shipping day".


----------



## Petey

Quote:

_Originally posted by iommi_
*I predict tomorrow will become known as "The great $329 5040 deal shipping day".*
Hope your right because I'm real close to just canceling my order & sticking with my Showstopper. Not a good start for DNNA!


Petey


----------



## jones07

A 5040 for $292.49 with Lifetime ! I'm willing to wait til the cows come home.


----------



## CraigThames

I second that notion.


----------



## JHawk

Hey Jones--I think the cows have the disease--mad cow that is-- I'm mad and they(Denon) appear to be crazy. Anyhow,think I'll cancel and stick with my Showstopper


----------



## slvergt

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*A 5040 for $292.49 with Lifetime ! I'm willing to wait til the cows come home. *


You're lucky....I didn't get in with the F&F. It was removed by the time I ordered. By the time you added tax and shipping it was going to cost me around $370. Still a good deal but it's no $292!


----------



## alyosha

My SS just requested another re-imaging job, those 5040 will come just in time.


----------



## JohnnyVolcano

a post from fatwallet:


Spectre150 posted:


Hey Guys....


All is not Lost. I just got home to find my Replay TV on my doorstep. I haven't plugged it in yet, but at leaset I got it. My order was 398XXX and I placed it on May23rd. The website continues to show "processing" so don't get too hung up on that. You should have yours soon!


Have a great weekend.




Looks like they started shipping those out without updating order status on the website.


----------



## j.m.

I also just received my 5040 from UPS! Order #399XXX placed 5/24. Haven't even opened it yet! BTW, this order was placed with the F&F discount.


----------



## Rudy

Cool beans!


----------



## JohnnyVolcano

Good news! Can you tell us if those are indeed new units sold under refurb title or are they truely refurbs?


----------



## jones07

How can someone tell that ? I have bought refurb A/V consumer products in the past. And they were all package as if they was new


----------



## JohnnyVolcano

One way to tell is the box. Usually, refurbs are sold in plain brown boxes. so if the unit is in a brown box, its a refurb, where if its in a retailer box its probably new.


----------



## mpsan

Cool...do they need to be activated, or do they come with them knowing already that the s/n has lifetime activation?


----------



## lowspeed

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*I also just received my 5040 from UPS! Order #399XXX placed 5/24. Haven't even opened it yet! BTW, this order was placed with the F&F discount.*
Geez i'm 421XXX means i have quite a wait ! 


I cant believe they have so many refurbs (let alone new ones just stored somewhere)



P.S how did you ship it ? Ground or 2nd day ?


----------



## Scyber

Sweet. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## j.m.

Ground shipping. Mine came in a white box with the unit in it (i.e. there was no box within a box). It is definitely a refurb of some sort. You can't tell so much from the unit itself, but the accesories' bags have been opened and the manual and quick setup guide are not 100% crisp as if they were new. Also noted that a new serial # sticker has been pasted over the old one on the back of the unit.


Going through setup at the moment. Will report back later.


----------



## Ajay

It is all a mess at ReplayTV.


I placed an order on 5/24.


1).Order # 400134 placed on 5-24.

Confirmation e-mail rec`d same day (5-24) with order # and authorization code.

2).Cancellation e-mail rec'd on 5-28 ("credit card invalid". It is not possible,so I called CC company-they say absolutely no problem at their end with my account).

3)."Good news"- your order not cancelled -e-mail rec'd on 5-29.


On the website my order status still shows 'Cancelled'

(Initially showed 'Waiting to process' for the first few days,then changed to 'Cancelled').


I tried to call to confirm my order but was on hold for a long time on 2 days-so could not wait that long on hold. Then tried if ReplayLyndon can help me through this forum-left him a PM and also posted earlier in this thread.But have not heard from him.


So I called the CSR # (India based) again. After 2 days of multiple calls (initially they could not find the order even with the order #), they finally say that the order is cancelled.When questioned how can it be cancelled when the last e-mail rec`d from replaytv on 29th says it is not cancelled and there are no credit card or incorrect order entry issues (I use roboform to fill my forms and never had any problems with hundreds of online transactions with the same credit card), they could not answer except repeating the same line. Finally the supervisor asked me to fax the e-mail from replaytv reg noncancellation. He gave me the wrong fax # (off by a digit) and I had to call them again to get the correct fax #. I faxed the e-mail and called an hour later.The new CSR says my order number shows a different customer and a different product (costing $129)-not replaytv .He has to research and 'escalate' this issue and asked me to call back later,after I told him all the previous story in detail.


That is where I am now.


Probably the worst experience I have had dealing with a company.


----------



## cookem

j.m.,


So let me get this straight....u got your unit?? is this from the big sale? or another refurb? Did you get a notice that is shipped or did it just show up?


----------



## breaux124

Quote:

_Originally posted by cookem_
*j.m.,


So let me get this straight....u got your unit?? is this from the big sale? or another refurb? Did you get a notice that is shipped or did it just show up?*
Please Re-Read

"I also just received my 5040 from UPS! Order #399XXX placed 5/24. Haven't even opened it yet! BTW, this order was placed with the F&F discount."


Yes he got his unit. Yes this is from the Refurbished Sale. Yes it just showed up.


----------



## Replay3030Owner

To those who have received them -- Did the label show your order number (399xxx) in the reference area (usually at the VERY bottom left, under the round bulls eye AND the long/wide bar code.)


I ask, because IF they list it there, you can go out to UPS's TRACK BY REFERENCE NUMBER (*NOT* 'tracking number') page: http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US and enter your zip code, a range of dates and the reference number and see if yours is on the way.


This works great with Staples orders that don't switch status online, so it may work here..IF they used it. I can't find mine yet using this, and they were 399xxx orders from 5/24. But if someone who has received them, then we could see what needs to be entered as a reference #. [Or if you could post the first half of the tracking number... it contains their account number that can narrow down the search too]


----------



## Spectre150

I just got my unit (order #398XXX ordered 5/23).


It is a refurb, but everything seems to work great!


Thinking I might even buy another one ;-)


----------



## Spectre150

BTW. There is no reference of the order number outside the box.


Also, I never received an email that it shipped and the website still shows "processing" , so that is not a good indication of your status.


----------



## JohnnyVolcano

What date does it say it was shipped?


----------



## jrahn

Depends if it shipped from SonicBlue in the San Jose region, the usual is to get e-mail on fulfillment about 2 days after UPS has dropped of the package...


----------



## Ghoul

For those people who received a unit, could you tell me if your CC was charged. I'm guessing it was... but I've got an early order in the 398xxx range and was order on 5/23/03 but my CC hasn't been charged. (I keep checking there instead of SB).


----------



## Spectre150

Mine was shipped from Memphis, TN to Cleveland, OH on June 4th (shipped via 3 day select); but was received today


----------



## sfhub

So it sounds like DNNA said they'd ship between May 30 and June 13,

UPS ground only, and the first ones start arriving June 6. Minus the

website status problems, it seems like they're doing a good job getting

these out.


----------



## j.m.

Mine was shipped UPS ground from Memphis, TN also. No reference #. White box marked "B stock." Software is 4.5 build 320. Web page still shows processing. Took several net connects, but now says lifetime activated.


----------



## Spectre150

Quote:

_Originally posted by Ghoul_
*For those people who received a unit, could you tell me if your CC was charged. I'm guessing it was... but I've got an early order in the 398xxx range and was order on 5/23/03 but my CC hasn't been charged. (I keep checking there instead of SB).*
Although I received my unit today, my CC has not yet been charged...(not complaining)


----------



## handydave

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*Mine was shipped UPS ground from Memphis, TN also. No reference #. White box marked "B stock." Software is 4.5 build 320. Web page still shows processing. Took several net connects, but now says lifetime activated.*
J.M., just to get an idea of transit times, where are you located?


Thanks


----------



## Spectre150

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*So it sounds like DNNA said they'd ship between May 30 and June 13,

UPS ground only, and the first ones start arriving June 6. Minus the

website status problems, it seems like they're doing a good job getting

these out.*
Yes, I know a lot of people were upset about various issues; but from my perspective they have done what they said they were going to do and I have no complaints. I even went up and ordered another one today after receiving this one......It will be interesting to see if that unit is "refurbished" as well


----------



## heathriel

It took two months for my doctor to charge my debit card for my LASIK surgery. Meanwhile, I was earning interest in my account on that money. I actually kept calling them to complain that it wasn't charged because it is really hard to balance a hypothetical checkbook when you have way more than you're supposed to.


----------



## dyker

Interest? You make interest? My credit union just put me at 0%. Nice, eh? Remember the old days when 4% interest was a poor investment?


----------



## heathriel

Money Market account, 1.22%.


----------



## Rudy

Anyone get the new unit then get the 5.0 software or are they still pulling down 4.5??


----------



## breaux124

Quote:

_Originally posted by dyker_
*Interest? You make interest? My credit union just put me at 0%. Nice, eh? Remember the old days when 4% interest was a poor investment?*
Off Topic for this thread, but still useful
http://www.**************/forums/mess...hreadid=166090


----------



## fwaltman

I posted earlier in the week that Replay had charged my card for the 5040 special but after I called they said 2-3 weeks until mine shipped.


Last night they posted a credit to my acct, so it appears somebody just made a mistake -- with the units shipping they probably charged me for *your* unit 


My order was a week or so after yours, so hopefully in a week or so I will have joy...


----------



## iommi

Seems my prediction can true, today is a great day for the 5040! Image the thousands of little 5040 currently expanding across the country to thier new users! 


Now for my next trick I'll predict when my 4504 can talk to my soon to arrive 5040s............


----------



## Yup Man

UpDate Guys


Received my New replayer Today 6/6/03 from this deal... My web number was 3991xx. i ordered saturday morning before they got hit hard that weekend.


Happy new Replay owner!!!


----------



## qtv

Quote:

_Originally posted by Rudy_
*Anyone get the new unit then get the 5.0 software or are they still pulling down 4.5??*
According to this post by ReplayLyndon, it doesn't look like anyone (new) will be receiving a copy of the 5.0 software revision for the immediate future.


----------



## pico64

I'm just curious about the lucky ones who have received thier orders so far.


Were these orders placed with the F&F discount?


Bill


----------



## heathriel

At least one person on here has said that they received their F&F replay today.


----------



## j.m.

Yes, I received my F&F 5040 today (Friday). As far as transit time, I live within 6-8 hours' drive of Memphis, TN, from which it was shipped, so I would guess it was shipped Tuesday or Wednesday. It came with 4.5 build 320 and update to 4.5 build 350 upon first net connect.


I hope this eases the minds of those who are a little worried about this deal. Be patient a little longer, and I'm sure you'll get yours too.


----------



## Kirk Out

Quote:

_Originally posted by iommi_
*Image the thousands of little 5040 currently expanding across the country to thier new users!*
The thought just occurred to me. There were thousands and thousands of 5040's that Sonicblue just happened to have around and, at least in the beginning of the sale, no one could believe that they actually had THAT many. Well, I once this movie about pods from outer space. And they grow to look just like the person that takes them in. Then takes over their soles and their lives.


Thank god I bought this unit for my parents!


----------



## PNACSUX

Quote:

_Originally posted by Rudy_
Quote:

_Originally posted by PNACSUX_
*I also predict that the unit will not show up at my door before the 21st, and since I will be out of town for THREE WEEKS after that date, it will either be returned to SonicBlue by UPS or will sit on my front porch until I, or somebody else walking down the street, picks it up.*
*PNACSUX, what's your address again? Feel free to PM it to me! *
Cool man, you could just pick it up for me and then when I get back I'll jus.... heyyyyyyy! Wait one damn minute!!! Are you trying to rip me off?!?!?!? 


Okay, sort of a followup question (and please forgive my ignorance on how activation actually works). Since these things have to be 'activated' and somehow the 'lifetime subscription' is already encoded/progammed into the system, if somebody was to take this from me, would I be able to track them down?


By knowing the serial# or activation code or whatever, would I be able to "find" a stolen unit (with SonicBlue's help of course)?


----------



## dfjkl

Quote:

_Originally posted by PNACSUX_
*PNACSUX, what's your address again? Feel free to PM it to me! *
*

By knowing the serial# or activation code or whatever, would I be able to "find" a stolen unit (with SonicBlue's help of course)?* [/quote]


If they keep track of the IP's that connect to their service, they could at least narrow it down to an ISP, and the ISP could cooperatively narrow it down to an individual.


...and if the unit dials in...well, if it dials to an ISP (I've seen Earthlink mentioned in the forums), then the situation would be the same. If it dials Replay directly...it would be up to them how they tracked the connections....by phone number or IP or whatever.


----------



## arklab

Quote:

Yes, I received my F&F 5040 today (Friday).
Conrgatulations, J.M. and Yup Man 


As to Kirk Out's
Quote:

The thought just occurred to me. There were thousands and thousands of 5040's that Sonicblue just happened to have around and
Im begining to get suspicous.
*Could all the refirb's be "Costo-ized" units?*

By that I mean Replay may be taking ALL returns, and simply doing a quick re-format of the drives to 40G ... _WHATEVER THE UNIT ACTUALLY WAS WHEN RETURNED!_ .

This in the same way Costco's "5060's" are _really_ "5080's" with reformated drives!


Have those who have already recieved their 'refurb's" checked the drive?

Let us know.


This _could_ be a better deal than we thought!


----------



## iommi

Quote:

_Originally posted by Kirk Out_
*Well, I once this movie about pods from outer space. And they grow to look just like the person that takes them in. Then takes over their soles and their lives.

*
Resistance is futile you will be Commercial Advanced.


----------



## critterhart

It would be so nice to get mine today. Saturday, and have 2 days to play with it before I gotta goto work.


Plus, I am home today. Hey ya, you people that have gotten yours, did you have to stay and sign for it? Or were they nice and just dropped it off?


----------



## plyons10

Quote:

This in the same way Costco's "5060's" are really "5080's" with reformated drives!


Have those who have already recieved their 'refurb's" checked the drive?

Let us know.


This could be a better deal than we thought!
I won't be opening mine up just to check, but I guess the first person to do a dual drive upgrade will notice as part of the normal patch procedure (I think anyway, no????).


However, I suspect this is unlikely. There were a number of good suggestions as to WHY the 5060s were really 5080s -- it gave Costco a unique product without having SB test a new drive series.


Not sure that in this case there would really be any good reason to reformat at 40GB when the drives were actually larger.


----------



## j.m.

UPS does not deliver on Saturdays. Whether or not they will leave a package is, in my experience, dependent on the driver. I happened to be home when mine came Friday, so I signed for it.


As far as these being >40GB, I highly doubt it. You probably can check without opening the case by doing 411-zones. It will tell you the drive's serial number. You should be able to find the capacity from that. I would check mine, but I am away from my machine right now.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by plyons10_
*I won't be opening mine up just to check, but I guess the first person to do a dual drive upgrade will notice as part of the normal patch procedure (I think anyway, no????).*
You don't need to open it up, just type 411-zones and it'll tell you the

hard disk model # from IDE query. You can look that up at Maxtor's website

if it isn't obvious from the model # what size the disk is.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

They really about regular 5040s. Regarding 5.0, these units will get it when everyone else does.


And, if you called customer service and said "someone stole my 5040", we couldn't say, "oh, that's John Smith on Main St. Here's his number." A more official request would need to be made by authorities to track a unit down.


Lyndon


----------



## Mando

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*They really about regular 5040s. Regarding 5.0, these units will get it when everyone else does.


And, if you called customer service and said "someone stole my 5040", we couldn't say, "oh, that's John Smith on Main St. Here's his number." A more official request would need to be made by authorities to track a unit down.


Lyndon*
Thanks ReplayLyndon for the info.


Quick question (like you don't have any other work to do ), I have a 5040 with the 5.0 sw (not the patch 5.0). I notice that you indicated that these refurb units will have the 4.5 sw....will that cause any problems when I want to do IVS or remote scheduling??


Thanks!


----------



## ReplayLyndon

IVS will work fine streaming will not work fine both ways. I'll double-check on remote scheduling.


----------



## heathriel

Lyndon, my 5.0 5040 and 4.5 5040 can't IVS with each other in either direction. They can, however, talk to other like machines (5.0 to 5.0, 4.5 to 4.5). The 5.0 can stream from the 4.5, but not the other way around, and I can't remote schedule onto the 4.5.


----------



## arklab

Quote:

Not sure that in this case there would really be any good reason to reformat at 40GB when the drives were actually larger.
My thought as to _why_ larger units could be re-formated as smaller is simple - If you could buy a 5120 for $325, why would you pay more for a new 5129 unit?


Although I don't know Replay's policy, many computer companies (Seagate hard drives, for example) don't really test return units, except to verify they aren't totally dead. They just sell 'em as "refurb". If they come back a second time, _then_ they get sent out for a rebuild.


So, since many returns are due to customer not understanding how to use their units, or cold feet about the activation price, or many other percieved reasons having nothing to do with an actually BAD unit, it's very quick and cheep to drop a fresh format and software image on the drive.


And since you might as well simplify your referb inventory and sales, just "make" all referbs your cheepest units.


This leaves incentive for the customer to still consider a higher price unit.


And really, just what percentage of customers will really EVER get technical for ANY reason.


Like the 80 hour Costco 5060's, its a real safe thing for a company to do.

(Bye the way, _stacks_ of Replay's are already being returned to Costco. Where do you think they will end up?)


Esp. a company straped for cash, and not real sure just how far they want to continue this whole "ReplayTV" thing.


Just a thought ...


----------



## arklab

Oh, I just returned my second Replay 5060 to Costco.


Unlike the first, this one did OK during the test period.


Just one thing - it was a "refurb", too.

I found a couple of old entries in the "message section".

I hooked it up at the store and showed the Costco people.


They were NOT happy with ReplayTV.


Gotta pat these new owners on the back.

They really seem to know how to impress people with practically everything they do!


It's a _real_ talent.


----------



## sfhub

All 5ks I've seen have those messages. They were on the master image.


----------



## heathriel

There should be two or three "lost power" messages and a welcome message when you first get your machine. If that's what you saw, I really wish you would go tell Costco that you were mistaken and it wasn't a refurb. If you saw other things, then yeah, I'd be pissed.


----------



## arklab

Well, the Costco folks will be checking with Replay, so if there is a reasonable explanation, I'm sure they will straighten it all out.


It does make you wonder how a company can be so sloppy in it's QC, though. Should have been simple to remove all extrainous messages. What did they think customers would conclude?


Maybe they just weren't thinking.


It also made me wonder when the messages on my second unit had DIFFERENT DATES from each other, at least in one case. (And I'm talking about dates from year 2000.)


Come to think of it just what is a newly released 5000 model doing with a disk image from *OVER THREE YEARS AGO!!???*


Other have posted that the images are different for 3000, 4000, 5000, etc. and can not be interchanged.


So, did Sonic Blue sit on the 5000 series machines for three years?


Quite confusing.


----------



## jones07

I bought two 5040's and a third for my parents. All new and all had the same "old entries in the "message section". You made a mistake on this one. Should have come here an asked about it first, before taking unit back.


----------



## heathriel

Sigh. I'm very sorry if this sounds like a flame, I'm just very tired.


Obviously, you have never purchased a computer with no operating system installed. Computers come with the date set as 1/1/1980 because that's what they default to before the clock is set.


Until Replays have their software fully installed, they don't have their clocks set. 2000 is the default year on them. The software is brand new, it isn't even finished yet.


We are just very surprised that someone would automatically assume their machine was three years old and used simply because the welcome message wasn't sent on the date they turned on the machine.


Yes, it would be nice if they deleted the power-off messages before they sent them out, but it never occurred to any of us here that anyone would think that meant their machine was old and used.


----------



## Scyber

Quote:

_Originally posted by arklab_
*It does make you wonder how a company can be so sloppy in it's QC, though. Should have been simple to remove all extrainous messages. What did they think customers would conclude?*
Actually those messages mean that they are performing a QC. You see in order to test the replay, they need to turn it on. But after the replay is turned on, if it ever loses power, a power failure message will appear. So unless they ship the units with a very long lasting UPS, you will always get one of those messages. If you don't it means they never tested it.


----------



## Johnny boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by Scyber_
*Actually those messages mean that they are performing a QC. You see in order to test the replay, they need to turn it on. But after the replay is turned on, if it ever loses power, a power failure message will appear. So unless they ship the units with a very long lasting UPS, you will always get one of those messages.*
Not necessarily... My Showstopper 2000 came with a "welcome" video, but nothing else. I don't remember any "Power loss" messages in the message que from factory.


----------



## RandyL712

Ahh, very true. It may indeed be a symptom of the testing process, hadn't thought of that!


----------



## RandyL712

Quote:

_Originally posted by Johnny boy_
*Not necessarily... My Showstopper 2000 came with a "welcome" video, but nothing else. I don't remember any "Power loss" messages in the message que from factory.*
We're talking about 5000 units here


----------



## chain777

My order (#3998xxx) ordered on Saturday afternoon just arrived.


The status is still showing processing, so that info is useless.


Now I just have to decide whether or not to keep it. I never owned a PVR before, but that extra 15% off was too tempting to pass up. Guess I'll try it out and decide whether it's worth it to keep.


I have a feeling there's going to be a LOT of replays shipping this week!


----------



## jeffscott72

Quote:

I never owned a PVR before, but that extra 15% off was too tempting to pass up. Guess I'll try it out and decide whether it's worth it to keep.
The units are shipping with the older sofware. The 5.0 sofware speeds many of the processes up and seem to be more reliable than the 4.5 software that yours shipped with.


One you get the 5.0 software you will be happier with the speed.


Jeff


----------



## DjPiLL

I got my ReplayTV today as well. I had a 3998XX order. Came in cosmetically perfect condition.


----------



## NeuroVic

Waaaah my 4227xx is never going to get here.


----------



## j.m.

Ok, if you recall, I posted that I received my 5040 Friday. Before leaving town for the weekend, I set it up to make sure it worked. Though it took several net connects, it finally showed the "lifetime activation (one-time fee paid)" in setup information.


Well, I returned Sunday to be greeted with the activation reminder screen, and the unit no longer shows lifetime activation in setup information. Instead, it says the grace period expires tomorrow. After several net connects and a reboot, nothing changed. The "verify payment" choice on the reminder screen also fails to validate my lifetime authorization. I am hoping this will clear up before my machine becomes a doorstop tomorrow, so I can avoid having to endure long holds on the phone with SonicBlue...


Has anyone else had this problem? My other 5040, which I recently lifetime activated, picked up the activation change soon after I had called in to switch from monthly. I don't know why the new one isn't taking, but it isn't. The only thing I can think that might have caused this is that while I was gone my new 5040 updated to 5.0 (to match my other 5040 that has been at 5.0 for a while).


Incidentally, the fact that it switched from lifetime to grace period whilst I was away seems to refute the notion that once a RTV is lifetime activated, it never contacts the activation mothership again.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*seems to refute the notion that once a RTV is lifetime activated, it never contacts the activation mothership again.*
It was established some time ago that once a box is lifetime activated, they (ReplayTV) would have to specifically tell that box that it was no longer activated for the activation status to change. (Something they normally don't do with lifetime activation.) The one time this happened to a number of ReplayTVs there was a server problem. My guess is that you'll have to call to get your box straightened out.


----------



## chain777

Quote:

The units are shipping with the older software. The 5.0 software speeds many of the processes up and seem to be more reliable than the 4.5 software that yours shipped with.
Yea, I read in this thread that that was the case. I just finished setting mine up, using an ethernet connection, and during the setup if automatically updated the software; took about 10 mins. on a 1.5 DSL line. The version is 530451350. I was surprised it DL the software right away; I was under the impression you had to "wait" for them to send it to you.


Mine also arrived in perfect cosmetic condition. The only way you could tell it was a refurb (besides the packaging), was the manual was slightly used.


I didn't have any trouble with the lifetime subscription (yet), shows as activated.


...now let me go and see what this thing can do.



*I can already see the first mod. That BRIGHT blue LED needs to be turned DOWN.


----------



## Scyber

Quote:

_Originally posted by chain777_
*Yea, I read in this thread that that was the case. I just finished setting mine up, using an ethernet connection, and during the setup if automatically updated the software; took about 10 mins. on a 1.5 DSL line. The version is 530451350. I was surprised it DL the software right away; I was under the impression you had to "wait" for them to send it to you.*
That is not 5.0, that is 4.5 (hence the 4th and 5th digit). Last I heard, the 5.0 software rollout is on hold while they address an issue.


Has anyone gotten an update on that?


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*Incidentally, the fact that it switched from lifetime to grace period whilst I was away seems to refute the notion that once a RTV is lifetime activated, it never contacts the activation mothership again.*
Yeah, what l8er said.


It was established that your lifetime activated replay could continue to

work even if it never contacted mothership.


That is different from saying it never contacts mothership activation.

It does so every night.


The theory goes, once you had your unit updated to lifetime activation

if you pulled the ethernet or phone plug, the unit will continue to work,

possibly with some clock drift. If you had monthly and did the same thing

the unit is supposed to start complaining after some amount of time,

and eventually enter doorstop mode.


However, if you unit is connecting to mothership every night, there is

always the potential for mistakes to happen and Replay deactivating

your unit by accident.


----------



## miadlor

cancell your orders..........you can get a NEW 5040 for a delivered price of $370 that includes lifetime sub.


----------



## chain777

Quote:

That is not 5.0, that is 4.5 (hence the 4th and 5th digit). Last I heard, the 5.0 software rollout is on hold while they address an issue.
Thanks for pointing that out. As a newbie to replay, I had no idea how to interpret the software version. Guess I'll just wait like everyone else for the update.

Quote:

cancell your orders..........you can get a NEW 5040 for a delivered price of $370 that includes lifetime sub.
Want to elaborate? I don't mind anyway, I paid $292 shipped and you can't tell the 'refurb' from new.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

j.m, send me your serial # and I'll check on it to make sure everything is ok on this end.


Lyndon


----------



## mpsan

You know, I was wondering if they synced the clock. I hate the way the VCR drifts...even with the so called LOCK to PBS clock!


Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*Yeah, what l8er said.


It was established that your lifetime activated replay could continue to

work even if it never contacted mothership.


That is different from saying it never contacts mothership activation.

It does so every night.


The theory goes, once you had your unit updated to lifetime activation

if you pulled the ethernet or phone plug, the unit will continue to work,

possibly with some clock drift. If you had monthly and did the same thing

the unit is supposed to start complaining after some amount of time,

and eventually enter doorstop mode.


However, if you unit is connecting to mothership every night, there is

always the potential for mistakes to happen and Replay deactivating

your unit by accident.*


----------



## miadlor

Circuitcity NEW !.........249.99- $50(msn rewards)=199.99-100 in rebates=99.99+250 acti.=349.99 tax about $18 = $368 Shipped free


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by miadlor_
*Circuitcity NEW !.........249.99- $50(msn rewards)=199.99-100 in rebates=99.99+250 acti.=349.99 tax about $18 = $368 Shipped free*
Yeah but now that I received my replay... paid $341 including shipping and lifetime... no rebates... ill take the sonicblue refurb deal over the CC one anyday. Rebates blow.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by mpsan_
*You know, I was wondering if they synced the clock. I hate the way the VCR drifts...even with the so called LOCK to PBS clock!*
The sync the clock every night, essentially to atomic clock time. I don't

know what the drift is like when it doesn't get a chance to sync every night.


----------



## lizard_boy



i thinkuh my replay thing musta been refubricated cuz someone loaded a bunch uh fancy graphics and whatnot on it befores i even got it opened


----------



## alyosha

Since when MSN reward is equivalent of money in my pocket? Last i checked - you get bux to spend in online store. Rebates are also always an added risk.
Quote:

_Originally posted by miadlor_
*Circuitcity NEW !.........249.99- $50(msn rewards)=199.99-100 in rebates=99.99+250 acti.=349.99 tax about $18 = $368 Shipped free*


----------



## mpsan

Great. My PC's have been doing that for years on the LAN. I even have a few atomic clocks by Oregon Scientific!



Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*The sync the clock every night, essentially to atomic clock time. I don't

know what the drift is like when it doesn't get a chance to sync every night.*


----------



## miadlor

2 Replies

1st................Money in your pocket.........I guess you'll never spend another dime online............but if you do , money is money!

2nd...............I'd rather have a new car than the same one used for a couple of dollars more.


----------



## dfjkl

Quote:

_Originally posted by Scyber_
*Actually those messages mean that they are performing a QC. You see in order to test the replay, they need to turn it on. But after the replay is turned on, if it ever loses power, a power failure message will appear. So unless they ship the units with a very long lasting UPS, you will always get one of those messages. If you don't it means they never tested it.*
Most of the msgs. seem rather old though to have this being the cause. heathriel's earlier explanation seems to make more sense. The 5040's were not out in 2000, right?


----------



## dfjkl

Quote:

_Originally posted by miadlor_
*2 Replies

1st................Money in your pocket.........I guess you'll never spend another dime online............but if you do , money is money!

2nd...............I'd rather have a new car than the same one used for a couple of dollars more.*
But in real dollars, it is not a couple dollars more, and you still get a car that is basically new. I'd take one w/ 1000 mi. on it for a guaranteed few grand off than to have to worry about a crappy rebate that I may never get or have to argue w/ someone about.


----------



## dfjkl

Has anyone figured out if there is any way to check our shipping numbers online? I know that was asked somewhere in the forum (don't think this thread), but I would be curious to know if there is some formula w/ the order number that I can plug in @ ups.com to figure out where my unit is.


----------



## 925

How do I tell if my involuntarily "cancelled" order has been cancelled?


When I look my order up today on the SonicBlue site, it says cancelled.


Customer service says they can't see it.


But I got the "Good News" email that says YOUR ORDER HAS

NOT BEEN CANCELLED.


Customer Service says to just reorder. But then I might get double my order. And I can't reorder at the 15% off price, which I did previously.


Is there any way to determine if a cancelled order is cancelled or not?

And if it is canceled, is there any way to "un-cancel" it instead of start all over?


----------



## heathriel

Quote:

_Originally posted by dfjkl_
*The 5040's were not out in 2000, right?*
Right


----------



## heathriel

Quote:

_Originally posted by 925_
*Is there any way to determine if a cancelled order is cancelled or not?

And if it is canceled, is there any way to "un-cancel" it instead of start all over?*
Send a message to ReplayLyndon with your order number and ask him to check for you.


----------



## miadlor

To each his own.........I'd go for bottom dollar ending price for new

rather than someones problem that was powered up and shipped as "refurbed"


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by miadlor_
*To each his own.........I'd go for bottom dollar ending price for new

rather than someones problem that was powered up and shipped as "refurbed"*
This message brought to you by The Refurb Police, keeping Americans safe from refurbisized products since 1903. Buy it new, throw it away when it breaks and buy a new one, that's the American way.


----------



## miadlor

Dude............you need to relax.......angry, so very angry.


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by miadlor_
*Dude............you need to relax.......angry, so very angry.*
Zero anger - having fun actually.


----------



## jrahn

miadlor,


That deal only works as long as the Lifetime Activation isn't upped to $299. Since the FAQ says June 1, it looks like they're doing a grace period as the Activation page still reads $250. I'd rather have a refurb in had then end up stuck with another $50 and another $50 waiting on MSN rebates (oh yeah, and that involves Microsoft too, whole nuther load of issues there, but that's a topic unto itself)


----------



## sfhub

It was officially pushed back to June 16th.
http://www.sonicblue.com/video/repla...ing_update.asp


----------



## jones07

Well my TWO 5040 came via UPS today. The good old ReplayTV 3060 is being put back in its box. The price of 2000 an 3000 has been dropping on ebay the past week or so. Not worth selling right now. But I don't really need four 5040's and five dvr's is out of the question. .hummm


----------



## asinshesq

I received my refurb'd 5040 yesterday. Haven't opened the box yet and I won't open it till I finish watching about 10 hours of farscape that I still have on my 4xxx.


Is 5.0 on the refurb'd units?


----------



## plyons10

5.0 should not be on the refurb'd units, Alan.


And Lyndon reports that they have (temporarily) suspended pushing the new software due to many reports of lock ups.


----------



## Runny

Quote:

_Originally posted by asinshesq_
*I received my refurb'd 5040 yesterday. Haven't opened the box yet and I won't open it till I finish watching about 10 hours of farscape that I still have on my 4xxx.*
asinshesq - What were the first 3 digits of your order number? Still waiting for my 422xxx...


----------



## alyosha

I agree, just pointed out that MSN bux are not money, and they will not be awarded until August, and mine are already maxed out 
Quote:

_Originally posted by miadlor_
*2 Replies

1st................Money in your pocket.........I guess you'll never spend another dime online............but if you do , money is money!

2nd...............I'd rather have a new car than the same one used for a couple of dollars more.*


----------



## asinshesq

Quote:

_Originally posted by Runny_
*asinshesq - What were the first 3 digits of your order number? Still waiting for my 422xxx...*
398xxx


----------



## schwab

398xxx as well (received Yesterday, Monday, 6/9)


----------



## JohnnyVolcano

order 4003xx recieved today. not new for sure. not even cosmetically clean but as long as it works right.


----------



## JohnnyVolcano

On fatwallet's corresponding thread about the refurb 5040 somebody posted a press release about DNNA next model, the 5500 and it wont have CA and IVS.

Is there any chance they will remove these features from the 5040 units as well?


----------



## JohnnyVolcano

and another question, sorry it seems dumb. when does the 30 days begin? because they date on the packing slip is 5/29/03 but the unit was recieved today. any ideas?


----------



## cliffk3

Received mine yesterday (Monday, 6/9). Order 400xxx.


Brown box but the unit and remote looked brand new but the manual looked a little bit used. I don't think anything was ever connected to RCA's on back. The only problem is this unit is deeper than my Sony TIVO and has trouble fitting in my component rack with enough clearance for air circulation.


I also had a couple of hours to play with it and my first impressions are not that great compared to using my Sony TIVO for 4 years. I HATE the amount of time it takes to change a channel and unit response delay when pressing any button on the remote. Search engine sux and no season tickets either. I hope version 5 of their software makes the unit more responsive and gives a more robust search engine. I like hitting a few letters and immediately receiving a list of shows starting with those letters versus having to hit the search key every time.


I know people are aware of these issues but I thought I would just share my thoughts anyway.


----------



## jones07

DNNA web site faq. says 30 days from "Purchase"



"In addition, your ReplayTV carries a 30-day satisfaction guarantee for units purchased at the SONICblue E-store. It may be returned within 30 days of purchase for a full refund (minus any shipping charges). Your ReplayTV must be in warranty condition with all original accessories included, in order to receive a refund. Other terms may be offered by certain retailers. Check with your retailer for details."




It says 30 days from "Purchase"


----------



## kevin44

cliffk3- Thanks for the update. I have only used a UTV and I ordered one of these renewed Replays. It doesn't sound to great from your experience so far.


----------



## cliffk3

Kevin44, I will keep this unit simply because of the ability to transfer shows to my computer but I'll probably use the TIVO more often.


I'm hoping the encoder does a good job capturing video from my VHS-C camcorder so I can burn SVCD's more easily than using a computer but I'm not expecting miracles. I just want an easy way to capture video digitally and maybe reprocess through VirtualDub later. I know I can buy a digital camcorder but my VHS-C works fine for now and I get so much more with the Replay.


I think I just need to play around with it for awhile and get used to it.


Anybody know what minimal clearance is needed for ventilation on back of unit?


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by kevin44_
*cliffk3- Thanks for the update. I have only used a UTV and I ordered one of these renewed Replays. It doesn't sound to great from your experience so far.*
Well, cliffk3's complaints are largely alleviated by 5.0. Channels change much quicker with 5.0--though it really shouldn't matter that much because once you realize how to best use a DVR, channel surfing becomes a thing of the past in my experience (and I was a huge channel surfer prior to getting my Showstopper and 5040s). Searching is also improved with 5.0. Though you still don't get real time updated results with each new letter typed, you do get the results of the search much, much, much quicker than with pre-5.0 software. I can't see that it is that important anyway because 1) how often do most people search and 2) when they do search they generally know what they are searching for such that all that getting updated results as more letters are typed provides is extraneous results. Finally, RTV does have "Season pass"-like ability with themes and the option to record first run only (in 5.0).


Beyond that, I think you will find that you will enjoy your new 5040 at least as much as your UTV and most likely more (especially once you get 5.0).


----------



## j.m.

On another note, my new refurb 5040 is officially now a doorstop (see my previous posts regarding its disappearing lifetime activation). Still waiting to hear back from ReplayLyndon as to why it won't lifetime activate. Kinda sucks, but at least I have another 5040 that is my main unit.


----------



## cliffk3

Lyndon, do you know when version 5 of the software will roll out? If it does what is claimed then alot of TIVO fence sitters will jump in IMHO.

I will reserve judgement until my unit has it loaded and I can play with it.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

jm, found the problem, at least I think so. Force connect a couple times and let me know. I can't find your original email.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*jm, found the problem, at least I think so. Force connect a couple times and let me know. I can't find your original email.*
Yep, looks like you did find it. After a couple net connects, it now says it's activated. Thanks much.


----------



## evad714

order #421xxx

arrived 6/10/03

in California


----------



## kevin44

evad714- Did you ever check you order status online? If so did it ever change to shipped? I am order #443xxx and my status has always showed processing.


----------



## kog

order #398xxx

arrived 6/10/03

in Pleasanton, CA


(took longer probably cause it was stuck in the Richmond UPS facility for a couple of days like all my other packages... ~_~)


EDIT: And they say my 422xxx order is 'ready for shipping' which means it'll ship anytime between today and 6/15.


----------



## jrahn

399xxx arrived in SF, CA area this morning... Status page still shows 'Processing' so I wouldn't go by the online order status page.


----------



## tonytapes

got mine yesterday like alotta people did, order #399xxx. i was a little surprised though that whoever delivered it just left it in front of my door without ringin the bell at least.


after inspecting it, i can say the unit looks as good as new and so does the remote. the only thing that looks barely used is the manual. so all in all i am very happy with the condition of the unit.


that being said, getting used to the 5040's little quirks may take some time. prior to buying the 5040 i had a showstopper that just died on me (will replace the drive in time). when i first got that i thought the time it took to change channels was unbearable, but i got used to it after a while. but the time it takes for the 5040 to change is really too long. i dunno if i can get used to it. and it is also a little laggy in responding to remote funtions. those are the two major problems i am having right now, but since i know 5.0 software is supposed to address those issues to an extent i think i'll keep the unit and just wait it out, possibly unplugging it and waiting till 5.0 is rolled out fully. if not for that to look forward too, i may have returned the unit, but i'm pretty confident after reading some posts here that 5.0 should solve most of my problems. hope they don't take very long to send out 5.0 to everyone.


EDIT: at this point the only way to get 5.0 is by reimaging the drive myself right? not really the best option for me as voiding the warranty on a refurb could end up biting me in the a$$ later on if the unit decides to act up.


----------



## kevin44

When is 5.0 coming out?


----------



## Runny

Soon, I hope!


----------



## Runny

Quote:

_Originally posted by kog_
*EDIT: And they say my 422xxx order is 'ready for shipping' which means it'll ship anytime between today and 6/15.*
When you say _they_, do you mean you called or you see it on the website? I also have a 422xxx #...


Thanks,


-R


----------



## Nelson Muntz

I have order # 421XXX


ordered 5/25, still "Processing".............


I Live in NJ so I'll give them an extra few days UPS time...


so i should get my 5040 in about oooooooh 2004 with any luck......


----------



## MightyMoose

You people who got your orders, did you notice if your credit card charge appeared before you got your order? I'm another new member also from NJ. Order placed 5/27, order # 442XXX (I checked so ofter, I know this # like my SS #) Still waiting, order still says processing. BTW, my order was with the 15% off.


----------



## mpsan

Just got another one on order...they are now up to 4578xx...I'll NEVER get it!


----------



## DjPiLL

Um.... well I placed two separate orders on two different credit cards. I had holds on both these credit cards up until yesterday I believe... maybe the day before and then the holds went away.


Well I received one of the orders yesterday.... and they haven't re-placed the charge on my card yet! No hold! No charge! No nothing! Can you say DUH? LOL


So morale of the story... don't go by what your CC statement looks like. It really means nothing. LOL


----------



## evad714

KEVIN44-

still says processing.

shipped 3 day select though. thats good. now i have to find time to set it up.


----------



## kevin44

Thanks evad714


----------



## chain777

Quote:

So morale of the story... don't go by what your CC statement looks like. It really means nothing
Same here. The order status page is just as useless. I got mine Monday, and it still shows processing and no CC charge yet.


----------



## kevin44

chain777- What were the first 3 #'s of your order?


----------



## dfjkl

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*1) how often do most people search and 2) when they do search they generally know what they are searching for such that all that getting updated results as more letters are typed provides is extraneous results.*
I search fairly regularly....and the search mechanism does suck. I wish at least there was a button to search for matching programs for what I am watching currently, so I could see if I could catch the whole program again later. That would be one step in the right direction. Instead, to make life a little easier and not have to navigate the on-screen keyboard (which if it had partial matching would make life easier), I will record a few seconds of the show I'm interested in that is currently broadcasting, and then go to the replay guide and do a "Find All Episodes." Searching does suck though as it is currently setup. I've never used a tivo, but there are difficiencies in the RTV software. It just does enough other cool things to tolerate them.


----------



## dfjkl

6/11/2003 - Web Order # 422xxx

delivered to central IL.


Just checked the web site now (have not for a few days), and it has a tracking number, etc. My CC has not been charged yet though.


----------



## jweinel

They must be doing a global update on the sonicblue order status site; my 421xxx order now shows "complete" and a tracking number (scheduled for delivery tomorrow TN to NC 3-day select UPS)


----------



## Rimsky

Wow... I think I'm the only one to NOT post in this thread. Oh damn, I guess I just did!


----------



## joe221

I just check and mine is coming 3-Day Select from Memphis to Los Angeles.

Now you geography buffs check the route its taking!


Jun 11, 2003 4:26 A.M. ONTARIO, CA, US ARRIVAL SCAN

3:05 A.M. ROCKFORD, IL, US DEPARTURE SCAN

12:40 A.M. ROCKFORD, IL, US ARRIVAL SCAN

Jun 10, 2003 9:47 P.M. COMMERCE CITY, CO, US DEPARTURE SCAN

8:49 P.M. COMMERCE CITY, CO, US ARRIVAL SCAN

7:36 P.M. BILLINGS, MT, US DEPARTURE SCAN

5:19 P.M. BILLINGS, MT, US ARRIVAL SCAN

4:09 P.M. LOUISVILLE, KY, US DEPARTURE SCAN

11:16 A.M. LOUISVILLE, KY, US ARRIVAL SCAN

7:27 A.M. NASHVILLE, TN, US DEPARTURE SCAN

6:47 A.M. NASHVILLE, TN, US ARRIVAL SCAN

3:16 A.M. MEMPHIS, TN, US DEPARTURE SCAN

Jun 9, 2003 11:08 P.M. MEMPHIS, TN, US ORIGIN SCAN

7:25 P.M. US BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


I get it tomorrow. What a ride!


Joe in Los Angeles


----------



## jvidalny

Quote:

I wish at least there was a button to search for matching programs for what I am watching currently
While watching the show, bring up channel guide, and press "enter" instead of select.

This will bring up a menu which has "find all episodes".


----------



## BillRubin

Just checked the website for the first time in over a week, and it shows shipped and a tracking number. It shipped on Monday and was scanned in Memphis that night, but for some reason the morons at UPS did not start moving it until the following night (yesterday). It is scheduled for delivery to New York tommorrow, but has not been scanned since it left Memphis last night. Of course, had they sent it normal UPS ground, it would have been delivered in 2 days! And I would have liked to see it scanned in Jersey by now, but I guess that will happen later tonight.


I guess I should open my Linksys WET11 that I bought from Amazon (Gold Box, ~$85) tonight and get it configured so it's ready to go!


Bill


----------



## Scyber

Yep the website is updated now. Mine says it will arrive on Friday.


----------



## acalbear

I just checked my orders and found out that my orders have been shipped. GREAT.


However, its being sent to the wrong city????? I just called UPS and they have a completely different address and contact person. So, anyway I can confirm with certainty if mine was sent (maybe different track #) or if some lucky sole will get my unit instead?


Any assistance or even a direct number to call would be great.


C


----------



## dyker

I must be the only one who hasn't shipped yet. Maybe I'll get lucky and get acalbear's


----------



## dfjkl

Quote:

_Originally posted by joe221_
*I just check and mine is coming 3-Day Select from Memphis to Los Angeles.

Now you geography buffs check the route its taking!

....

I get it tomorrow. What a ride!


Joe in Los Angeles*
WOW. That is really messed up.

Quote:

_Originally posted by jvidalny_
*While watching the show, bring up channel guide, and press "enter" instead of select.

This will bring up a menu which has "find all episodes".*
YES!! WAY COOL!! That is VERY helpful.


Thanks.


----------



## n9yty

Quote:

_Originally posted by joe221_
*I just check and mine is coming 3-Day Select from Memphis to Los Angeles.

Now you geography buffs check the route its taking!


Jun 11, 2003 4:26 A.M. ONTARIO, CA, US ARRIVAL SCAN

3:05 A.M. ROCKFORD, IL, US DEPARTURE SCAN

12:40 A.M. ROCKFORD, IL, US ARRIVAL SCAN
*
Hey, I could have grabbed that for you while it was here... LoL


My 447xxx order is still at processing... Guess it's a while off yet.


The way I read the original web page, it stated that orders *would ship* in a two week window, ending 6/13/03. Does that mean that they need to be shipped by then? LoL


Yes, I know, patience is a virtue...


----------



## PNACSUX

Quote:

_Originally posted by n9yty_
*My 447xxx order is still at processing... Guess it's a while off yet.*
My 443xxx still says processing as well...


----------



## Runny

My 4229xx shipped on the 9th and looks like it will get here tomorrow. They're making their way down the list!


----------



## l8er

BTW, #422XXX ordered 5/25 arrived 6/11. F&F discount, and shipping address different from billing address on credit card. I thought for sure the order would get cancelled.


----------



## dyker

They must only be able to send a few shipments a day per a contract with UPS or something strange like that. Or they don't want 5000 support calls over one weekend (more likely).


----------



## critterhart

444069 5/27/2003 $341.99 Processing

422006 5/25/2003 $292.49 Shipped complete


----------



## BillRubin

Quote:

_Originally posted by dyker_
*They must only be able to send a few shipments a day per a contract with UPS or something strange like that. Or they don't want 5000 support calls over one weekend (more likely).*
I would expect it's more of their own shipping capacity. This order volume is likely much higher than they are used to.


My order still has not been scanned since it left Memphis on Tuesday. Anyone else out there with an order that shipped Monday but did not actually leave Memphis until Tuesday night? I expect it will show up in New Jersey sometime before midnight, but one never knows.


Update: my package made it to Queens around 12:30am, so it seems like I will have it Thursday, as scheduled.


----------



## critterhart

Status: In Transit

Scheduled Delivery: Jun 12, 2003

Shipped to: RICHMOND, VA, US

Shipped or Billed on: Jun 9, 2003


Damn, its gonna be here tomorrow. We are set for about 4 days of rain and thunderstorms. And I will be working 9-7. Anyone know if you can leave a note for the UPS guy to drop it off somewhere else? Like my job. 


Damnit, I'm leaving town Friday morning, won't be back till Sunday night. That means I won't get to play with my Replay till Monday night.


Noooooo...


I wanted to have time to set it up and mess around, maybe set to record some things while I was gone, so when I got back, I could really test it out.


----------



## heathriel

Quote:

_Originally posted by critterhart_
*

Damn, its gonna be here tomorrow. We are set for about 4 days of rain and thunderstorms. And I will be working 9-7. Anyone know if you can leave a note for the UPS guy to drop it off somewhere else? Like my job. 
*
After you get the UPS delivery notice, you have until 7pm to call or go on their website and redirect the package or have them hold it.


----------



## Jake MN

Got my Replay today, this will be number 2 UPS guy didn't leave it at the door like he usually does, so I had to go pick it up. Upon opening the box, it looked good aside from some very superficial blemishes and the remote bag was opened. As I was removing it from the box, I heard the distinct rattle of a loose screw. Looked at the back and the security tag was already broken. I was planning on testing for several days before opening it to add a second HD. But, I figured I had nothing to lose with the seal already broken and I didn't want to power it up with loose screw rolling around, so I popped the top and found the screw. Power supply board was missing a screw, so I replaced it and began to check all the other screws. All of the screws on the power supply were very loose, so I tightened all those down and then checked the MB screws. They were all tight, but it was also missing a screw. Replaced that one with a spare I had and looked everything else over. I didn't see any signs of component rework, so I'm guessing that they simply swapped the power supply. Powered it up and everything works great. In fact, it works better than my new one did, it doesn't have the slow menu response like my other 5040 did before 5.0. Guess I'll slap in the second HD and upgrade to 5.0 this weekend.


----------



## kelliot

Quote:

_Originally posted by critterhart_
*444069 5/27/2003 $341.99 Processing

422006 5/25/2003 $292.49 Shipped complete*
How do they decide what order they ship?


I've got two at 3999xx and mine is still processing and no charge against my card. Very annoying!!


----------



## kog

Yeah, "they" as in the customer support center in India.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Runny_
*When you say they, do you mean you called or you see it on the website? I also have a 422xxx #...


Thanks,


-R*


----------



## critterhart

Tada! And then there was one.


Jun 12, 2003

5:54 P.M. RICHMOND, VA, US DELIVERY

2:03 A.M. RICHMOND, VA, US OUT FOR DELIVERY

Jun 11, 2003

10:32 P.M. RICHMOND, VA, US ARRIVAL SCAN

9:12 P.M. FISHERSVILLE, VA, US DEPARTURE SCAN

5:51 P.M. FISHERSVILLE, VA, US ARRIVAL SCAN

Jun 10, 2003

10:41 P.M. NASHVILLE, TN, US DEPARTURE SCAN

5:59 P.M. NASHVILLE, TN, US ARRIVAL SCAN

1:20 P.M. MEMPHIS, TN, US DEPARTURE SCAN

Jun 9, 2003

11:01 P.M. MEMPHIS, TN, US ORIGIN SCAN

7:25 P.M. US BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## kevin44

Order #443xxx with $50 off coupon just shipped 3 day select. I have one question to those who have a Replay. Should I use a phone line or a ethernet line for updating the guide?


----------



## Rudy

Ethernet


----------



## TumulorumFossor

There's no doubt about it. The refurb Lifetime 5040 deal is a solid one.


But I'm making a conscientious decision NOT to buy one, even at the bargain price, until I am certain of interoperability with my 4k.


I KNOW it's SUPPOSED to happen. But until I see it, I maintain that mine will remain a ONE ReplayTV household.


Just had to get that out.


-TF


----------



## kelliot

Quote:

_Originally posted by kelliot_
*How do they decide what order they ship?


I've got two at 3999xx and mine is still processing and no charge against my card. Very annoying!!*
I get home today and nothing. I check the web site and now its down. I'm beginning to learn to hate this company. If it weren't for Replay_Lyndon I'd give up on this bunch. He at least answered my PM earlier this week.


----------



## kevin44

Thanks Rudy.


----------



## DerProfi

Quote:

_Originally posted by TumulorumFossor_
*There's no doubt about it. The refurb Lifetime 5040 deal is a solid one.


But I'm making a conscientious decision NOT to buy one, even at the bargain price, until I am certain of interoperability with my 4k.


I KNOW it's SUPPOSED to happen. But until I see it, I maintain that mine will remain a ONE ReplayTV household.


Just had to get that out.


-TF*
You are not alone! Many of us are wondering why DNNA is treating us like red-headed TiVo-owning stepchildren  I bought my fire-sale 4516 because the 5000 series was being advertised as streaming-compatible "any day now" and I figured I would add a 5040 to my setup once a good sale came along. However, since their marketing geniuses have apparently decided that it's better to keep customers completely in the dark on this issue, I went ahead and bit the bullet on 2 5040 refurbs and I'm using my AmEx Gold card's Return Protection to foist the 4516 back on DNNA. At least I never sprung for that lifetime activation and I'll only be losing a couple months' subscription fees...


I usually try to be conscientious about not dealing with companies that've jerked me around, but my PVR addiction was stronger than my convictions. I justify my decision by reminding myself that the two activated 5040 refurbs will only cost me $24 more than the single activated 4516 would have. By the time my Showstopper and 3020 are sold, this hardware refresh may have only cost me $125 or so.


----------



## Mohlsen

Without reading through all 600 posts, could someone tell me how to activate this thing? I was expecting these to be activated out of the box, but it appears I need to activate it. Is there anything special to do to activate these guys since the lifetime was included? When you try to activate it via the website, it asks for your activation type and payment options.


Thanks!


----------



## heathriel

Try hitting 243 and Zones then net connect a few times. If it doesn't "take", call the activation phone number.


----------



## kelliot

Quote:

_Originally posted by kelliot_
*I get home today and nothing. I check the web site and now its down. I'm beginning to learn to hate this company. If it weren't for Replay_Lyndon I'd give up on this bunch. He at least answered my PM earlier this week.*
Maybe they read the web site. First order was shipped Wednesday and I actually got a UPS tracking number today. The second order is being shipped today.


----------



## n9yty

Quote:

_Originally posted by kelliot_
*Maybe they read the web site.*
Naahh, that's not it. If that was the logic, I wouldn't still be in PROCESSING limbo.


----------



## plyons10

OK... My wife just called... UPS dropped of my unit today! She accepted the delivery and it will be home waiting for me.


Now I remember why I got married!


Of course she is a little curious why I would order another one of these units when the first has been nothing but trouble and is, even now, stuck in infinite reboot mode.


What a SILLY QUESTION! I mean, with 4K 5K interop and lifetime CA, how could I NOT buy another!!!!


----------



## DjPiLL

U guys wanna hear something f-ed up!


I placed two separate orders on this.... with two separate credit cards... with two separate billing addresses and ship to addresses. One was work and one was home.


The work order with the work credit card and work billing address was shipped here to work no problem.


Can you believe... they actually took the "home" order one... that was placed on a credit card with my home address and a ship to address on the order to my home address... and they ended up shipping that one to my job as well.


I called them questioning thing. I could have been a real d--- and told them i never got it... dispute the charge and no way in hell would they win cause they didnt ship to either A. the address I specified on the order... and B. the billing address on the credit card used.


But im not like that.  I did think about it though. Hehehehehe


Lets say my name was John Smith... Imagine if there were two people out there with the same name in this scenario and one of them gets two replays and the other doesnt get jack. Heheh


----------



## sfhub

What if they provided proof that the serial number for the one that did

arrive and the one that "didn't" were connecting from the same IP address?


----------



## DjPiLL

I also ordered these from their respective locations. Ordered the home one from home... and ordered the work one from work.


Or maybe I ordered them both from home. Who knows.


You bring up an interesting point... but somehow I do not think the credit card company would care about IP addresses. They blundered and would have been responsible. But im not going to push the issue. Im selling the 2nd one (one going to home) to someone at my job anyways... so it kinda worked out to be easier anyways. Didnt have to bring the 2nd box into work.


----------



## DjPiLL

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*What if they provided proof that the serial number for the one that did

arrive and the one that "didn't" were connecting from the same IP address?*
Oh... i see where u are going with this. Well like i said the 2nd one was going to a buddy of mine, so his would be connecting from a different IP address than me. However, I guess if they wanted, they could terminate the lifetime on the "stolen" one if they wanted to.


Ill admit... i did question them about this seeing if they would just ship another one to my real home address. But i wasn't going to lie about it either. I figured I would let them figure it out... and if they asked "did you place two separate orders"... which they did after a callback... i just told them yeah and then they said "oh it was shipped to the other address." I told them ill check it out. 


But still a major blunder on their part and if there were two people out there with my name placing the same order at two different locations... could have been a lot worse, especially since I used two separate credit cards as well.


----------

